# Idiot on pier



## SpringmaidKeith

A few days ago, I got to work & just missed some jackA hook a shark, pull him all the way down the pier, ended up tryin to Beach it on a very crowded beach full of swimmers, big argument, big crowd, all mngment there to tell him its illegal in Horry Co., not to mention he was pulling a shark toward the swimmers. Apparently, he told them he didnt know what it was, but fishermen told us he hooked a shark & was trying to get it.
Why the H would someone intentionally endanger swimmers??? because he was an ignorant JackA. UHHH, ByeBye...thrown off the pier.
The next day on the news was another JA in CA (Ithink) that hooked a Great White that attacked a swimmer, bit him in the chest, lucky to be alive! Please everyone, a shark nomatter what kind it is, is a predator & if its hooked Im pretty sure it will not be happy. Don't be a JackA, take care & play by the rules, K


----------



## surfmom

SpringmaidKeith said:


> A few days ago, I got to work & just missed some jackA hook a shark, pull him all the way down the pier, ended up tryin to Beach it on a very crowded beach full of swimmers, big argument, big crowd, all mngment there to tell him its illegal in Horry Co., not to mention he was pulling a shark toward the swimmers. Apparently, he told them he didnt know what it was, but fishermen told us he hooked a shark & was trying to get it.
> Why the H would someone intentionally endanger swimmers??? because he was an ignorant JackA. UHHH, ByeBye...thrown off the pier.
> The next day on the news was another JA in CA (Ithink) that hooked a Great White that attacked a swimmer, bit him in the chest, lucky to be alive! Please everyone, a shark nomatter what kind it is, is a predator & if its hooked Im pretty sure it will not be happy. Don't be a JackA, take care & play by the rules, K


+1


----------



## Beezer

The problem there is that enforcement of the law is extremely light and, even though it's a posted at every pier, most of the time the piers don't even attempt to discourage "playing" with sharks.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

I do not understand (and have never understood) why some idiots want to go all "chit kick holler" and "rassle" a shark onto a beach amid a tourist mob. MOB of people. Infestation.


----------



## Derk97

I love shark fishing even from the surf but even i know that if i see alot of people in the water around me im cutting my line as soon as i see it's a shark.


----------



## bigjim5589

No matter where you go or what you do, there are idiots! Best thing to do is try to keep from becoming a statistic, because of the actions of some idiot!


----------



## Gary Carrier

On the other side of the coin, before going ballistic, find out the real story. It could well be someone who has never fished in the ocean in their life much less catch something. It could surface and they still might not know what it was. Just my opinion!


----------



## pods

Do people swim that close to the pier? I would assume that sharks being hooked were quite common. 
I would rather beach it and get the hook/line out if I could instead of cutting it with 40 yards of line. I caught hell for even talking of cutting off in a thread a while back.
Guess that is why I am on the beach and not a pier. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## steelerfan

I know that when I am night fishing in the surf, and I am reeling in, and little kids walk up and say " Catching anything" I always pull the parent aside and tell them small sharks before I reel in in front of their kids. They are always out there but I don't want to scare them into not enjoying themselves the next day in the water. But hooking a large shark and reeling it in around swimmers or an audience is just dumb and dangerous. Why take a chance!


----------



## Danman

:fishing:


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I'm a tourist from West Virginia and love fishing while I am there. I do not fish for food I just want to catch fish lol. In my own opinion if a guy hooks up with a shark on the pier. Atleast let him have the chance to get it to the bottom of the pier and snap a few quick pics or video. Then let him cut the line. With that being said I always respect others and would never put anyone in harms way. And I would never attempt to walk a shark the length of the pier and attempt to beach it..... That's crazy..... I'm only saying this because every time I hook up at springmaid and I draw a crowd around me the pier guys attempt to cut my line right away...... I mean atleast give me a chance to gain my 100 yards of line back and let me take a picture of it !!!!!


----------



## Wvsaltlife

My latest experience was July the 2nd I hooked up with a super nice spinner shark and was about 2 mins into the fight..... Of course there was 50+ ppl gathering around me..... And one of the pier guys told me he had to cut it...... However he did end up letting me fight the shark get him to the surface and snap a pic.... And I was very thankful.... I know it's illegal to shark fish from the pier or anywhere in the county but I agree a lot of people do take if to the extreme..... And that is one of the main reason I joined this forum. To gain the knowledge to go elsewhere where it us legal. ANC everyone has been very helpful and I am thankful for that


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

When I'm king fishing and its empty on the tee I always bring them up to the pier bust them off or let them wrap a pilling this however is all the way at the end off the pier away from people swimming.
7 out of 10 will run right back under the pier and bust off within 10 seconds except for the spinners usually.

Lots of rigs means tighten down and bent out the trebles
If a shark hits a flounder rig I just thumb it and pop the leader if he can't bite it off quickly.



However when a tourist from Tennessee with that big cheap Penn reel they sell at wally world flops down a Spanish I know what they are doing.

I don't bitch at them anymore, they don't care and often have tempers that surpass their ignorance. However after the first time the cross my anchor line the knife is waiting on the rail. 

I have hooked so many damn sharks though its ridiculous. Probably near 3 dozen for this year just while king fishing


----------



## BubbaHoTep

RjTheMetalhead said:


> . . . . I don't bitch at them anymore, they don't care and often have tempers that surpass their ignorance. However after the first time the cross my anchor line the knife is waiting on the rail. . . .


Yep, I've heard a rumor or two that them Tennesseans from Chit Kick Holler can be ignorant hotheads. Lit cigarette works, too.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

I was on the North Corner king fishing with Charlie watching this unfold. I loved how they edited out the kid yelling about losing his shark but did get him slamming his rod down.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Lol I never fish the T I know that's king territory and I never fish anywhere near the breakers...... I have caught spinners... Sandbar... And blacktip but my favorite and what I think is the hardest fighting is a big ole ray..... And some people just wasn't brought up right.... That kid seems to think he was gunna be able to pull that shark up or something lol.... But I know u guys have hatred for the pesky tourist...... I just try to not be pesky.....


----------



## surffishingsc

I cut lines when someone trys to fight a shark and they tangle my lines..I've seen Idiots take out 20 lines trying to beach sharks ,which is illegal in Horry County.Follow the rules that we all have to,You don't have to act like a idiot because your on vacation,but we see it everyday with their upside down spinning reels! Lol.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

No upside down spinning reel here....... And I also follow the rules...... When I get it to the bottom of pier and SEE that it's a shark snap a pic then cut the line... Don't think any laws were broken..... And I have never had any issue getting tangled in any ones line but my own bottom rig..... If it appears he is gunna run towards someone's line I just tighten my drag down and stop or turn it...... But to all his own I guess !!!!


----------



## fishinbob

Wvsaltlife said:


> No upside down spinning reel here....... And I also follow the rules...... When I get it to the bottom of pier and SEE that it's a shark snap a pic then cut the line... Don't think any laws were broken..... And I have never had any issue getting tangled in any ones line but my own bottom rig..... If it appears he is gunna run towards someone's line I just tighten my drag down and stop or turn it...... But to all his own I guess !!!!


I agree. If the shark is close to swimmers, beaching it is stupid. I think its fair to snap a picture as long as it won't endanger any swimmers. I've had people illegally fish for them on Apache before. They would throw whole pieces of dead fish (pinfish, minnows, etc.) on a hook, without weights, and then end up tangling 10 other people's lines.


----------



## scsharker18

I do not like to cut my line when I hook a shark off the pier. 2 reasons, first the crap is expensive and to cut it and waste 30-40 yards is not in my list of things I want to do fishing. Next is because I don't want that 30-40 yards attached to a fish swimming around. 9 times out of 10 unless u are using steel leaders the shark will cut you off with his teeth if you tighten up the drag. If you are lucky enough to get him up to the surface still dont cut it, grab the line jerk on it a few times and start to pull his head out of the water and the line will pop at your knot unless u r using super heavy line, and if that's the case you knew what you were targeting and you are in the wrong. Now there are alot of if's and's and but's to go along with all this and I know there are times that cutting is a must but they r few and far between in books.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I agree with you scsharker..... However the guys that work on the pier will cut your line whenever u get it to the surface...... I normally use a coated cobia rig !!!


----------



## Foggy1

That's one of the reasons i quit pier fishing. Surf is so much nicer


----------



## bigroo

The best thing to do is shark fish where it's allowed. I just go to Murrells inlet and South stay out of Horry county.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

bigroo said:


> The best thing to do is shark fish where it's allowed. I just go to Murrells inlet and South stay out of Horry county.


Thank you bigroo! 2or 3 days ago, I was on the pier & out of the corner of my eye thought I saw a Spinner shark jump(hooked), walked down to see the guy, he said he wasn't sure, maybe a Ray. stood with him awhile, it didn't fight, pretty much stayed in front of him&me for awhile. I told him if its a shark, I'm(him)will have to cut the line, after awhile it surfaced & was a 4'+ Spinner, I gave his wife 10 secs. to get a pic, he pulled his rod to me & said cut it. Now that is a true sportsman, pat on the back, a good thank you, & off I went.
If you get a big one Near the pier, fine, get a pic & cut the line. If you fight one for 15 minutes...I will cut your line


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Springmaid Keith I'm pretty sure that was me...... Sounds about like the same situation.... Thank ya bud


----------



## scrmn114senator

I remember back when it was fine to catch sharks on the pier, any pier. provided that you could hand line them up. there was a mutual respect between us sharkers and the kingers, once they dropped their last anchor, we would set up on the T. i wish they would have followed through with their "shark season" they were entertaining. it would help clear the waters at the pier a bit and make it safer for people in the surf. most of the sharks that cruise those piers are blacktips, sands, every now and then you get a hammerhead. the thing that worries me is a big bull shark setting up shop near one of the piers close to a freshwater wash out (like springmaid). i fish for them in my kayak here in virginia now that im stationed here. they have no respect for size, i had a 4 footer charge my kayak before. i could only imagine a seven or eight footer during mating season in the shallows. personally the best time to do it would be as soon as king season cuts off in the fall. shut the pier down only to the fishers (to prevent mobs gathering around fishers) and allow them to net and gaff but not beach sharks. there are those people that get stupid but there are also fishers out there like myself that dont fish for a 6 foot sharks with a 118L strapped with 150lbs and a Tuna stick. niether do i fish for them for "fun" while it is extreamly fun to catch them, i catch them for food. i also keep the jaws and teeth. hell, i go as far as to use thier liver to mix with cheese for catfish bait. 

Springmaidkieth, the gentleman in CA wasn't a JackA as you so eloquently stated. the facts are that they are allowed to fish for sharks their, the juvenile great white (7ft) was attempting to go to shore the guy was fighting it because he (like me) eats shark, and had not identified it yet. he turned it around and started to bring it back to the pier, the man that was bitten was an amateur long distance swimmer, and is known to swim far to close to fishing piers any given day that he is in the water. the fisherman didnt want to cut the line after he identified it because of how close the swimmer was. but the swimmer veered even closer to the pier, practically swimming into the shark. both were in some way at fault, but the fisherman is far from a jackass.


----------



## js1172

exactly why that area will never get 1 dime of my money, not sure how I would react if someone who worked on a pier cut my line before I was ready, my guess is someone would go for a swim. 
js


----------



## Danman

Js1172...Kudo


----------



## bigroo

Maybe Horry county officials should have allowed shark fishing only at night after the beaches have cleared, instead of no shark fishing at all.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I do agree with the no shark fishing from the piers and surf in horry county. I also think if a man/woman is well beyond the breakers and hooks into "something". He/she should be allowed the chance to fight whatever it is as long as there is no risk of injuries. That is exactly what springmaidkeith did for me. I'm thankful for that. I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you respect the pier the pier will respect you also !!!


----------



## surfmom

js1172 said:


> exactly why that area will never get 1 dime of my money, not sure how I would react if someone who worked on a pier cut my line before I was ready, my guess is someone would go for a swim.
> js


js that is the law here, Keith is just doing his job weather anyone agrees with it or not
http://www.horrycounty.org/AboutOurBeaches.aspx
Fishing
Shark fishing from any pier, the beach and shore is prohibited.
At the time of recognition, fishermen must release sharks and any other dangerous marine animals.


----------



## js1172

is keith a law enforcement officer? coming towards me aggressively with a knife is assault, I would respond defensively, If I break a law it is for me to deal with, not some pier rat wanna be hero, that is why I will never spend a dime in that area. another stupid law passed by stupid people to pacify others who don't have a clue.
js


----------



## Danman

js1172:  There are two sides to an issue..I have about five strong reasons why I only fish in the surf now.. Pier workers seem to take their job too serious and their words sometimes aggravates us men. MBSP pier regulars throw their fish innards over the side and the big sharks come up like flipper tsk.tsk tsk.


----------



## scsharker18

Sharks are in every ocean, I have seen hundreds of sharks swimming in the wash with people just feet away from them. Sharks are not in the water to bite every person that they encounter. I believe that the only reason Horry county has a ban on shark fishing is because they are scared that if people see sharks being caught that they will not return to this area....yet again trying to cater to the tourists. Now that being said I would much rather see lighter regulations and more TEACHING on how to safely and correctly fish for and handle this magnificent animal. I for some reason believe that if they were not portrayed as a "MAN EATER"then they would be much more respected as a game fish and not a nuisance that is killed or beat against the pier rail when reeled up.


----------



## js1172

Danman said:


> js1172:  There are two sides to an issue..I have about five strong reasons why I only fish in the surf now.. Pier workers seem to take their job too serious and their words sometimes aggravates us men. MBSP pier regulars throw their fish innards over the side and the big sharks come up like flipper tsk.tsk tsk.


what is the fine for not cutting the line, perhaps I would have a reason to just pay the fine and not send a shark back to the depths with 30' of 50# shockleader and 5' of 270# cable with a 14/0 circle hook in its jaw, unless its a big shark its a death sentence, reguardless its my decision to make not some guy who works there.


----------



## scsharker18

js1172 said:


> what is the fine for not cutting the line, perhaps I would have a reason to just pay the fine and not send a shark back to the depths with 30' of 50# shockleader and 5' of 270# cable with a 14/0 circle hook in its jaw, unless its a big shark its a death sentence, reguardless its my decision to make not some guy who works there.


By the time it makes it to court its less than $100 in most cases. But if you are using all that gear in the first place you have started off by breaking the law. There is only one species of fish that would need that caliber of gear, and its unfortunately prohibited. To solve all the problems with it just go a few miles north or south depending on where you are at.


----------



## Beezer

And those who gear up like that are the reason for the laws in the first place. 

When you step onto a pier you agree to abide by the rules. When you decide to respond "defensively" you'll probably receive an even bigger response. A filet or pocket knife really isn't a wise choice in a gaff fight. And, for all involved, please don't say you have something for someone because most every boat and fishing cart my friends use do have some form of lead chunker other than a rod on them. 

With the way things are these days you never know what the other guy has OR his level of sanity and willingness to use it. 
Piers have their own groups also, it isn't wise to walk onto one and piss off a crowd of regulars, and that includes those who work there because they are usually tight with those regulars.


----------



## scsharker18

Beezer said:


> And those who gear up like that are the reason for the laws in the first place. .


I have been on piers from New Jersey to south Florida and many of them you can see numerous set ups consisting of what was mentioned above....those places do not have shark fishing laws...so why do you say people who gear up like that are the reason for the laws?


----------



## Beezer

So what are you trying to catch from a pier using that kind of gear? Accidental hookup is one thing, using 270 steel leader inshore is for shark, plain and simple. The laws in Horry County were put on the books for people who specifically BAIT, ATTRACT OR FISH FOR SHARK. 

It's always the same argument. But the fact is that if someone wants to fish for shark then why not just do it where it's allowed by law instead of bitching and moaning about not being allowed to do it?


----------



## scsharker18

Beezer said:


> So what are you trying to catch from a pier using that kind of gear? Accidental hookup is one thing, using 270 steel leader inshore is for shark, plain and simple. The laws in Horry County were put on the books for people who specifically BAIT, ATTRACT OR FISH FOR SHARK.
> 
> It's always the same argument. But the fact is that if someone wants to fish for shark then why not just do it where it's allowed by law instead of bitching and moaning about not being allowed to do it?


I agree 100% with if you have that set up you are most definitely fishing for shark. I understand its illegal in Horry county and yes we need to go either north or south a few mikes to do it LEGALLY. But you said those who gear up like that are the reason for the laws. Why do u say that, is there something wrong with it?


----------



## js1172

Do guys fishing for kings use mono rigs? end of story!
js


----------



## Beezer

scsharker18 said:


> I agree 100% with if you have that set up you are most definitely fishing for shark. I understand its illegal in Horry county and yes we need to go either north or south a few mikes to do it LEGALLY. But you said those who gear up like that are the reason for the laws. Why do u say that, is there something wrong with it?


You're showing your age here. You admit that a rig like that is for targeting shark yet you fail to understand and comprehend that the laws clearly state that you can't purposely fish for shark? It doesn't get more clear.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

42 inch coated cobia rig is all that's needed !!!


----------



## scsharker18

Your right they don't. But they also don't use 14/0 hooks and 5 ft of 270lb steel leader either. 
I am all for shark fishing and I wish the county would lift the ban that they have. But until they do we have to follow the rules as we do for every other law that is out there, like size and back limits. Maybe just maybe one day they will let us "shark fish" after a set time when the beaches have cleared for the night, during prime shark fishing times of year, which knows.


----------



## scsharker18

No I get exactly what you said. But why do they create the laws because we gear up to go fish like that? Is shark fishing a bad thing? Or are you just one of those people who catch a shark and beat his head on the rail before throw in it back? 
I do go to George town geared up like that.....are they going to make a law next because some one sees me get out of my car with a shark set up?


----------



## scsharker18

Beezer said:


> You're showing your age here. You admit that a rig like that is for targeting shark yet you fail to understand and comprehend that the laws clearly state that you can't purposely fish for shark? It doesn't get more clear.


Also when did I say that I take that gear out on the pier or sand in horry county and target sharks? I guess I missed that part when I was typing it...or i guess it is because I comprehend the law AND DO FOLLOW THE LAW and don't do it.


----------



## js1172

lets see where 270 wire and 14/0 circles would apply besides shark fishing.......
keeps huge rays from rubbing off on pileings and on the bottom when the hug the sand, 3 times in recent times wahoo have been caught from the beach on the obx, would be reassuring in the event of a school of 18-20# blues, houndfish?
so if you only fished say 1 week a year would you take the precaution of running wire or would you break off that fish that makes your trip by using mono?


uh what do the live bait fishermen use wire or mono?
js


----------



## Beezer

scsharker18 said:


> I agree 100% with if you have that set up you are most definitely fishing for shark. I understand its illegal in Horry county and yes we need to go either north or south a few mikes to do it LEGALLY. But you said those who gear up like that are the reason for the laws. Why do u say that, is there something wrong with it?





js1172 said:


> Do guys fishing for kings use mono rigs? end of story!
> js


#18 or #40. Catching fish that will inspect a bait rather than eat anything requires bait presentation. End of story!


----------



## Beezer

scsharker18 said:


> Also when did I say that I take that gear out on the pier or sand in horry county and target sharks? I guess I missed that part when I was typing it...or i guess it is because I comprehend the law AND DO FOLLOW THE LAW and don't do it.


I never said you did, I said those who rig for shark are the reason for the law. You agreed that a rig as described would be for shark inshore. What part of YOUR own argument do you not understand? The part that the rig is only for shark inshore or the part where using that rig would mean that shark is being targeting and the laws would enacted because sharks aren't supposed to be targeted?


----------



## js1172

Beezer said:


> #18 or #40. Catching fish that will inspect a bait rather than eat anything requires bait presentation. End of story!


yeah right, 18-40# wire for kings to 60# and cobia t 80# which don't inspect nothing just charge in and grab the bait. get real man. 
js


----------



## Beezer

scsharker18 said:


> No I get exactly what you said. But why do they create the laws because we gear up to go fish like that? Is shark fishing a bad thing? Or are you just one of those people who catch a shark and beat his head on the rail before throw in it back?
> I do go to George town geared up like that.....are they going to make a law next because some one sees me get out of my car with a shark set up?


When I catch a legal shark in a legal area I'm more than happy to clean it out an throw it in the cooler, that are good eating. And just so you know, I don't purposely kill anything that may have a future spot on my table when it grows to legal size. That extends to cutting the barbs off rays an leaving them defenseless. Don't take offense and accuse people you don't know, it shows age and knowledge level.


----------



## js1172

beezer has made 10posts since he registered, all of them bitching about shark fishing, so I will disreguard all he says for all I know he's some animal rights activist who carries a lead chunker in his fishing cart!
js


----------



## scsharker18

Why are they the reason for the law? What's wrong with shark fishing?


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> yeah right, 18-40# wire for kings to 60# and cobia t 80# which don't inspect nothing just charge in and grab the bait. get real man.
> js


This may be a hard concept to swallow, so I'll try to say it in a polite way. When trying to catch fish there are other things to consider besides how bloody, big or crappy the bait looks and how big your leader and reel are. There's presentation, liveliness, visual appeal of the bait. There's hook set, finesse, drag etc in the fight. 

You don't need #270 leader on a pier unless you're shark fishing. In all honesty, pinfish are harder to catch than sharks.


----------



## scsharker18

js1172 said:


> beezer has made 10posts since he registered, all of them bitching about shark fishing, so I will disreguard all he says for all I know he's some animal rights activist who carries a lead chunker in his fishing cart!
> js


Haha, you may be right on with that!


----------



## scsharker18

. There's presentation, liveliness, visual appeal of the bait. There's hook set, finesse, drag etc in the fight. 

You don't need #270 leader on a pier unless you're shark fishing. In all honesty, pinfish are harder to catch than sharks.[/QUOTE]

Your right none of the above is needed when shark fishing...now you are showing how un-educated you are when it comes to shark fishing. If you think you can go get a big rotten chunk of fish slap it on a hook, hammer down your drag and just toss it out and you will catch every shark that swims by....go give it a shot some time let us know how you make out.


----------



## Beezer

Then again I could have spent sixteen years fishing the state park and Apache piers or even the inlet and offshore to Georgetown Hole and Belky Bear. 

I may very well be right when I say that those who think sharking is the end all be all don't know how to catch real fish either. There's a time place for it, do it there at that time rather than complain about not being allowed to do it where go. 

Then again, neither of probably knows the man who was arrested for hanging the shark on the side of Apache pier thus forcing Horry County's hand on the issue to begin with. I know him, I've fished with him there and at OCP when he went north afterward. 

Yeah, you may be right....as they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Beezer

scsharker18 said:


> . There's presentation, liveliness, visual appeal of the bait. There's hook set, finesse, drag etc in the fight.
> 
> You don't need #270 leader on a pier unless you're shark fishing. In all honesty, pinfish are harder to catch than sharks.


Your right none of the above is needed when shark fishing...now you are showing how un-educated you are when it comes to shark fishing. If you think you can go get a big rotten chunk of fish slap it on a hook, hammer down your drag and just toss it out and you will catch every shark that swims by....go give it a shot some time let us know how you make out.[/QUOTE]

With exception to having the drag hammered down from the start, you did just describe shark fishing.


----------



## Kellercl

"So what are you trying to catch from a pier using that kind of gear? Accidental hookup is one thing, using 270 steel leader inshore is for shark, plain and simple. The laws in Horry County were put on the books for people who specifically BAIT, ATTRACT OR FISH FOR SHARK."

Agreed. Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Kellercl

"Do guys fishing for kings use mono rigs? end of story!"

Yes. In fact I just went trolling for some with 80 lb Fluorocarbon leader, no issues.


----------



## arich_5

Can you give a summary of what happened on Apache? I'd like to know, thanks.


----------



## bigroo

If I'm going to shark fish it sure won't be in Horry cty, I'll fish for my bait there but that's it. I don't want to break the law and I sure don't want to shark fish in a crowded area. Murrells inlet and South is beautiful in the fall when the crowds are gone and it's lawful to shark fish.


----------



## GaryM

arich_5 said:


> Can you give a summary of what happened on Apache? I'd like to know, thanks.


Excellent question...but I can guess what the answer is. As scsharker18 said in an earlier post when he nailed the probable reason for the ban, it's all about the tourist. Was the ban instituted just after Jaws hit the big screen? Seeing a shark hanging from the pier probably rattled the tourist who are oblivious to the fact that at any given time sharks are harmlessly swimming by them. And you can bet your life that given the choice between 1 tourist dollar not returning and shark fishing, shark fishing will lose. You are dealing with an area run by people that will sell their soul to the devil for a tourist dollar, one need only look at what they accept on Memorial Day for proof of that. My guess is that you have a better chance of seeing hell freeze over than to ever see shark fishing in the Horry Cty.


----------



## js1172

me neither, but if I were to fish there and hooked a shark according to the way I read the laws,its up to me to determine wetherit is a shark and after I identify it, its up to me to cut the line, not some pir rat wearing his superman underoos, perhaps I want to identify it as a species to know whether its a bull , a sandbar, or a dusky. that's my gripe in this thread, is some nobody trying to enforce the laws who is not a LEO, so as no right cutting anyones line.
The law actualy doesn't say you must cut your line, it says release the fish, seems to me if the pier owners would put an accesable floating dock at the end of the pier, you could dehook them making chances of survival better, wonder what the AR's and TH's would say if they knew every shark hooked in Horry county was left with jewelry when the swam off? boycott perhaps?
another ? for you bunch of genious's, when the pier gets plagued in early june by those lil 12-14" blacktips like they do on hatteresss, do they shut the pier down? they catch them by the thousands on piers on the obx. when the pups are in you can fish anywhere on anything and catch pups, so if shark fishing is illegal, then you shouldn't be able to fish at all when the pups are in.
js


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> me neither, but if I were to fish there and hooked a shark according to the way I read the laws,its up to me to determine wetherit is a shark and after I identify it, its up to me to cut the line, not some pir rat wearing his superman underoos, perhaps I want to identify it as a species to know whether its a bull , a sandbar, or a dusky. that's my gripe in this thread, is some nobody trying to enforce the laws who is not a LEO, so as no right cutting anyones line.
> The law actualy doesn't say you must cut your line, it says release the fish, seems to me if the pier owners would put an accesable floating dock at the end of the pier, you could dehook them making chances of survival better, wonder what the AR's and TH's would say if they knew every shark hooked in Horry county was left with jewelry when the swam off? boycott perhaps?
> another ? for you bunch of genious's, when the pier gets plagued in early june by those lil 12-14" blacktips like they do on hatteresss, do they shut the pier down? they catch them by the thousands on piers on the obx. when the pups are in you can fish anywhere on anything and catch pups, so if shark fishing is illegal, then you shouldn't be able to fish at all when the pups are in.
> js


If pier management feels you are violating a law, or for any reason, they can require you to cease all action and or leave immediately. Next time you are in town how about got to Broadway and light blunt? No difference, you're breaking the law on their property and they are liable for anything that arises or happens because of your carelessness and/or violation of the law.


----------



## Beezer

arich_5 said:


> Can you give a summary of what happened on Apache? I'd like to know, thanks.


Long story short....every argument used by these two has been used before. One time the issue was pushed by a handful to the point that it pushed the hand of the county to use handcuffs and jail. In the end the law is still in place, a lot of money was spent and at least one job was put in jeopardy if not lost for it. 

In the end, the law hasn't changed, it's stayed and the same arguments are used over and over.


----------



## js1172

Beezer said:


> If pier management feels you are violating a law, or for any reason, they can require you to cease all action and or leave immediately. Next time you are in town how about got to Broadway and light blunt? No difference, you're breaking the law on their property and they are liable for anything that arises or happens because of your carelessness and/or violation of the law.


that's their right, possibly, I'll look into that. I just said they weren't authorized to cut my line. and nobody answered my question.
js


----------



## js1172

why do liberals never answer a direct question, but always answer one that isn't asked?
js


----------



## Kellercl

js1172 said:


> why do liberals never answer a direct question, but always answer one that isn't asked?
> js


You totally lost me with assigning political affiliation in a fishing thread.


----------



## Kellercl

Are piers privately owned? Also I'm confused with the comparison of catching 12 inch blacktips with somebody using a penn senator with 270 lb cable chucking out 12 inch pieces of bait.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I have seen a lot more people injured on piers by bluefish, than any sharks double or triple the size of the bluefish. Perhaps there should be a ban on bringing bluefish up on the pier !!!


----------



## js1172

I know this, I get to fish salt water 1-2 weeks a year, I don't spend enough time fishing the salt enough to be able to learn how to catch "real fish" as you guys put it, I can catch about all the species here localy at about anytime I wish, when I fish the saltwater, I just want to feel a fish with enough weight to pull the harder the better, huge rays are pretty awesome other than that sharks are my target, you hafta understand here a huge fish is a 5# bass, 20# carp, or a 18# pike. I fish the piers on the obx, I've made great friends there, I like the pier atmosphear, the commaraderie is unrivaled anywhere. I have purposely broken off nice fish to keep them out of the live baiters setups, but as I stated when the time comes its my decision, not some guy who works there. I just don't care for theidea of sending afish back with hook and line attached, I have caught a lot of sharks and rays, other than a couple which I broke off on a crowded pier, and one huge 6' ray that swallowed the hook, every one has been dehooked and released, except some smaller rays I kept for bait. I kept a guthooked sharpnose mylast trip, wasn't my fish but he wasn't gonna make it, so I used him for bait the next day. sharks and rays are fun to catch, and they live to fight another day if I feel the chances are good they will survive.
and if you delve into any political forums at all you will know the meaning of my post reguarding libs.you can pick their hide out of a tanning yard if you get my meaning.
js


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> that's their right, possibly, I'll look into that. I just said they weren't authorized to cut my line. and nobody answered my question.
> js


YES, as an owner/operator, management or employ they ARE authorized to cut your line and/or tell you to cease fishing/leave. It is their choice to allow you to be there, not yours. That's how the law works. He's responsible to make sure the laws are followed and the environment he offers os safe to not only his patrons but the surrounding public that may be affected by the actions of those patrons. Any judge in any courtroom, including personal injury, has one mandatory sentence in their repertoire....IGNORANCE OF THE LAW IS NO EXCUSE. 

In case you are of legal age and in the upstate you can also whine about the blue laws.....A bar owner/operator/employee can walk up to your table at Midnight Saturday night, pick up your full drink and toss it in the trash in a non-private bar or club. If you are in a private bar/club they will do it at 2:00am Sunday morning. It's the law.


----------



## Beezer

For the future, exercising good common sense and following the law doesn't make you liberal any more than using a circular argument makes you conservative. As I said before, there's a time and place for everything, so do them in that time and place. I have friends who fish no more than one or two weeks a year here and they've caught way more flounder, kings, Spanish or cobia than you can imagine. It's not how much you can fish, it's how you fish and knowing how to rig for what you want to catch.


----------



## js1172

Beezer said:


> YES, as an owner/operator, management or employ they ARE authorized to cut your line and/or tell you to cease fishing/leave. It is their choice to allow you to be there, not yours. That's how the law works. He's responsible to make sure the laws are followed and the environment he offers os safe to not only his patrons but the surrounding public that may be affected by the actions of those patrons. Any judge in any courtroom, including personal injury, has one mandatory sentence in their repertoire....IGNORANCE OF THE LAW IS NO EXCUSE.
> 
> In case you are of legal age and in the upstate you can also whine about the blue laws.....A bar owner/operator/employee can walk up to your table at Midnight Saturday night, pick up your full drink and toss it in the trash in a non-private bar or club. If you are in a private bar/club they will do it at 2:00am Sunday morning. It's the law.


read the laws geezer, it says "the fisherman on recognition must release" so if you cut my line best case scenario your going over the rail. he's not authorized to enforce laws unless he is LEO, then he charges you with a crime, innocent until proven guilty, ever hear of that, its how this country works.the management can ask you to leave for blatant violations, that's as far as it goes, if you don't leave then he calls a LEO, No LEO involved then any action by anyone, management, employee, yep even the regulars is assault.
and any bar in the country, yes I live in a blue law state, just quits selling alcohol at the designated time {ever heard of last call) they then give you time to drink it, what would happen if they went around throwing drinks out in a full bar? you just can't fix stupid.
js


----------



## js1172

read these laws, this is from chapter 5 article 11 of the Horry county beach laws, you people have left them with so many loopholes that on a whim they can shut all pier and beach fishing down 


> ◾Shark fishing (or fishing for any dangerous marine animal) from any pier, any beach, shore, or any coastal water is prohibited.
> ◾Attracting sharks or other dangerous marine animals in any way within 1-mile of the beach or any coastal waters is prohibited.
> ◾At the time of recognition, fishermen must release sharks and any dangerous marine animals.
> ◾No one may fish from a pier or beach in any manner that may pose a danger to anyone, and shall keep a safe distance from others.





> how many different species of fish could be considered dangerous, flounder, Spanish, kings, even ribbonfish all have teeth, catfish and rays have barbs, cobia and tarpon flopping on a pier could pose a danger from shear size


so you should cut your line if any of the above are hooked
attracting sharks within 1 mile of beach, yet you have cleaning stations on the pier


> No one may fish from a pier or beach in any manner that may pose a danger to anyone, and shall keep a safe distance from others.


4 oz of lead and a hook on a 12' rod could be dangerous, so basicly you Horry county folks have given up your rights to fish for anything except kingfish, spadefish, and pompano for the sake of the dollar, no way will my shadow ever fall on that area.
js


----------



## Kellercl

I love people putting a 20 inch flounder in the same category of dangerous as an 8 ft bull shark... Of course these same people want us to believe they aren't shark fishing with their penn senators and 300 lb 8 ft steel cable, they are just fishing for whatever... Incredible how insulting people are to the intelligence levels of others. As for pier management cutting lines, rules can and often are more strict than laws. So yeah, anything that is being privately ran and operated absolutely can enforce rules that aren't necessarily illegal. A store can require shoes for instance, despite it not being illegal to be barefoot. Claiming otherwise shows a clear misunderstanding of how the real world works. 

Smh


----------



## js1172

Kellercl said:


> I love people putting a 20 inch flounder in the same category of dangerous as an 8 ft bull shark... Of course these same people want us to believe they aren't shark fishing with their penn senators and 300 lb 8 ft steel cable, they are just fishing for whatever... Incredible how insulting people are to the intelligence levels of others. As for pier management cutting lines, rules can and often are more strict than laws. So yeah, anything that is being privately ran and operated absolutely can enforce rules that aren't necessarily illegal. A store can require shoes for instance, despite it not being illegal to be barefoot. Claiming otherwise shows a clear misunderstanding of how the real world works.
> 
> Smh


just looking at it from the same point of view as those who don't know would, those are the folks that you let pass the laws, are there more stingray injuries per year than shark attacks? so which would be considered more dangerous?
99% of the danger anyone is exposed to from anything comes from lack of knowledge or lack of common sense.
Like I said you folks pee'd away your fishing rights now your trying to justify it, you can have it!
js


----------



## Kellercl

Depends on severity of the average injury. There were more paper cuts than gun shot wounds last year, what would you say is more dangerous? Guns or paper? And you can't really be this stupid. Seriously your arguments are insanely infantile. As for pissing away rights... I fish Florida on a boat. I don't have right issues.


----------



## js1172

no I'm far from stupid, but everything in life must be evaluated from the stupid side to try and determine what comes next, I've handled sharks and rays a lot, have been in pretty hairy situations bear hunting, caught a lot of poisonous snakes, and never a scratch, but some folks manage to get hurt doing nothing, so they could get hurt in any situation in my post above, and those folks are the reasons for theloopholes I spoke of, if enough of them get hurt, throwing a gotcha for Spanish off a pier could one day be deemed illegal, think about it.
js


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I totally agree with JS..... It says dangerous marine animal...... I have seen numerous 3 foot sharks pulled up on the pier.... And numerous blue fish.... Never seen 1 single injury from a shark, but I have seen people tore up from a blue fish !!!!!


----------



## Kellercl

js1172 said:


> no I'm far from stupid, but everything in life must be evaluated from the stupid side to try and determine what comes next, I've handled sharks and rays a lot, have been in pretty hairy situations bear hunting, caught a lot of poisonous snakes, and never a scratch, but some folks manage to get hurt doing nothing, so they could get hurt in any situation in my post above, and those folks are the reasons for theloopholes I spoke of, if enough of them get hurt, throwing a gotcha for Spanish off a pier could one day be deemed illegal, think about it.
> js


The threat of a shark out of the water doesn't bother me. My concern is based on not being able to control it when it is hooked. No human on the beach or pier can control an 8 ft bull, it will swim where it wants to for quite sometime. I don't have problem with shark fishing from 6 pm to 6 am, when people aren't in the water. There was a video posted earlier and it was a great example. That shark went wherever it wanted too. The fisherman wasn't in control. On the flip side a fisherman can control a hooked Spanish with ease. Large sharks are simply in category all their own and drawing comparisons to other fish, IMHO, is poppy cock. I can lock down my drag and stop a Spanish from running at anytime, can you honestly say the same with a huge shark? No you can't.


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> read the laws geezer, it says "the fisherman on recognition must release" so if you cut my line best case scenario your going over the rail. he's not authorized to enforce laws unless he is LEO, then he charges you with a crime, innocent until proven guilty, ever hear of that, its how this country works.the management can ask you to leave for blatant violations, that's as far as it goes, if you don't leave then he calls a LEO, No LEO involved then any action by anyone, management, employee, yep even the regulars is assault.
> and any bar in the country, yes I live in a blue law state, just quits selling alcohol at the designated time {ever heard of last call) they then give you time to drink it, what would happen if they went around throwing drinks out in a full bar? you just can't fix stupid.
> js


As I stated before, exercise YOUR definition of rights on any pier and chances are you'll wish the law was called. There are way more people on the piers here who use common sense than there are those who use #270 steel leaders. And you wouldn't be the first to threaten to throw someone in the water, that's always the tough guy response, until they are surrounded, then common sense comes into play. 

Either you are young or just plain ignorant, but in a normal society people recognize that ownership has rights. You as a guest have to abide by the rules set by those who own those properties. If they feel your actions are endangering others or putting their business in jeopardy they can do want is necessary to prevent it. How you choose to react and those consequences that arise from it are your problem. I can tell you you wouldn't be the first to visit JRL for being a fool on a fishing pier while a crowd of people saw nothing. 

And yes, people can be this stupid, spend a day or two in a courtroom and you'll see the se type of circular arguments. There's always the few that think their RIGHTS to do what they want extend beyond the rights of property owners and other patrons. These are the same arguments they always use, unfortunately they don't realize that those very arguments destroy their very own credibility.


----------



## Beezer

Wvsaltlife said:


> I totally agree with JS..... It says dangerous marine animal...... I have seen numerous 3 foot sharks pulled up on the pier.... And numerous blue fish.... Never seen 1 single injury from a shark, but I have seen people tore up from a blue fish !!!!!


Most of those are also to people who think they can hold one by the gills and release a hook like its a bass. Do you know how to make a blue release its jaw when it bites? If so, please do tell us. Do you know how to make a shark more docile? Please enlighten us.


----------



## js1172

Beezer said:


> As I stated before, exercise YOUR definition of rights on any pier and chances are you'll wish the law was called. There are way more people on the piers here who use common sense than there are those who use #270 steel leaders. And you wouldn't be the first to threaten to throw someone in the water, that's always the tough guy response, until they are surrounded, then common sense comes into play.
> 
> Either you are young or just plain ignorant, but in a normal society people recognize that ownership has rights. You as a guest have to abide by the rules set by those who own those properties. If they feel your actions are endangering others or putting their business in jeopardy they can do want is necessary to prevent it. How you choose to react and those consequences that arise from it are your problem. I can tell you you wouldn't be the first to visit JRL for being a fool on a fishing pier while a crowd of people saw nothing.
> 
> And yes, people can be this stupid, spend a day or two in a courtroom and you'll see the se type of circular arguments. There's always the few that think their RIGHTS to do what they want extend beyond the rights of property owners and other patrons. These are the same arguments they always use, unfortunately they don't realize that those very arguments destroy their very own credibility.


my rights go to the letter of the law no more, same as everyone elses, regulars who see nothing included, I've fished piers since 1969 so I'm not young, and have never had 1 problem, I'll take my chances using my own judgement.
js


----------



## daprez

opcorn:


----------



## BubbaHoTep

daprez said:


> opcorn:


Pass the butter. As long as they're keeping it nice, a little conflict/debate is a good thing.

Edit: But, oh yea, Keith let the dude get a pic. He didn't go all bada$$ and just cut the dude's line. He has a responsibility to see that laws are upheld under his watch. That's a local ordinance. LENF are on that pier occasionally, probably even as spectators/fishermen/women. Keith did his job. That part is a 100 percent no-brainer.


----------



## js1172

BubbaHoTep said:


> Pass the butter. As long as they're keeping it nice, a little conflict/debate is a good thing.
> 
> Edit: But, oh yea, Keith let the dude get a pic. He didn't go all bada$$ and just cut the dude's line. He has a responsibility to see that laws are upheld under his watch. That's a local ordinance. LENF are on that pier occasionally, probably even as spectators/fishermen/women. Keith did his job. That part is a 100 percent no-brainer.


He said if it was on 15 minutes he was cutting the line did he not? show me in state law or county ordinance where that is legal, can anyone enforce any laws in Horry county? can a business owner also write speeding tickets? I understand if they say well you gotta leave, fine, I could understand them having to report any violations, but this vigilante pier rat stuff being just a guy doing his job is bs IMO and the way I interpret the law as its worded.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

opcorn:


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Dude, a privately-owned pier can make whatever policy it wants, and when you fish there, you play by their rules. But I would *imagine* it would try to stay within local ordinances (sarcasm sign). Keith is the piermaster there. Fifteen minutes is pretty generous, is it not? Keith needs something else to do, besides throwing strippers off the bar on the T. Keith's next assignment: a sign. 

Journey on up to NC and take a look at how many piers don't allow shark fishing within counties that don't have ordinances.

If Keith just tells someone that person has to leave, how long does that person have to vacate the premises? Is fifteen minutes reasonable? What if the person is still fighting his/her fish? opcorn:opcorn:

I'm waiting for an example of a privately-owned business that has the means within its business on its business's property for an employee of said business to monitor and stop speeding motorists. 

opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## js1172

cool icons....... I have no examples but what you folks keep saying about how its the law and they uphold it, its the same thing as gangster rule IMO, the law states the fisherman, upon recognition is to release the fish, not the piermaster as you call him, not the owner, nor the manager, the fisherman, so policy or not, things could get ugly in a hurry, as I have said before, you folks gave your rights to fish away, I will not ever be there, I'll spend my money where its appreciated dollar for dollar as much as the sand lizards dollar is. and every pier in NC south of nags head welcomes shark fishermen, those in nags head post no shark fishing but do not discourage it after the beachgoers thin out.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

If you will never be here why are you still bitching about it?
I don't think anything has been added to this thread that would helpful to anyone in a while.


----------



## js1172

possibly giving the liberals a shot over the bow warning about giving their rights away!!!! my guess is just as many or more swimmers flock to the obx as MB, and they still allow shark fishing, everytime your reps vote on anything it takes away from what you can and cannot do, one day when they decide to put the squeeze on the king/cobia fishing and you guys turn around looking for support, it won't be there, think about it, you threw shark fishers under the bus to get your way, your turn is coming!!
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

And the political spin. Thanks.
What king/cobia fisherman?
There is like a dozen, they already ran most off.

I personally don't give a **** what an experienced fisherman does out there. If somebody walks out and plops a 9/0 beside me and the correct gear and looks like he knows what he is doing I'd let him use my anchor line as a zip line

The only shark fishermen I don't want are the kind that don't have a goddamn clue what hey are doing with a bass reel and braid letting the shark cut 15 lines with the braid.
Most other locals won't cut your line either. We don't care as long as you don't make a ****ing mess.

At least we don't have plovers.


----------



## js1172

everything has a political spin, shark fishing in Horry county, the plovers in the OBX, it has nothing to do with shark fishing or birds, its just pacifying the money flow, these are facts, you can prove it and it means nothing, the laws are in place and those who decided they were good laws will never admit they are not.
js


----------



## Kellercl

js1172 said:


> everything has a political spin, shark fishing in Horry county, the plovers in the OBX, it has nothing to do with shark fishing or birds, its just pacifying the money flow, these are facts, you can prove it and it means nothing, the laws are in place and those who decided they were good laws will never admit they are not.
> js


What brand of tin foil do you generally use to make hats?


----------



## Garboman

BubbaHoTep said:


> Dude, a privately-owned pier can make whatever policy it wants, and when you fish there, you play by their rules. But I would *imagine* it would try to stay within local ordinances (sarcasm sign). Keith is the piermaster there. Fifteen minutes is pretty generous, is it not? Keith needs something else to do, besides throwing strippers off the bar on the T. Keith's next assignment: a sign.
> 
> Journey on up to NC and take a look at how many piers don't allow shark fishing within counties that don't have ordinances.
> 
> If Keith just tells someone that person has to leave, how long does that person have to vacate the premises? Is fifteen minutes reasonable? What if the person is still fighting his/her fish? opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> I'm waiting for an example of a privately-owned business that has the means within its business on its business's property for an employee of said business to monitor and stop speeding motorists.
> 
> opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer::beer:


I am pretty sure that Disney World in Orlando does not tolerate speeding, not totally sure if the Private Mickey Mouse Cops enforce it but I have an inclination that they do.

When I was a young fella I did some minor league Sharkin, it was great fun for me to have my Penn 309 smoking, we were sneaky about it on Kitty Hawk Pier cause it was forbidden..........if you tell a 14 year old boy it is forbidden............then it must be fun...and if at age 14 you happen to see a collection of seven or eight 8-10 foot sharks working their way up the clear water in the slough following the chum line from the cleaning table...........................

In the old days there were a lot of large Sharks around in the summer time, not being the pier boss, but having worked a Rodanthe Pier for a bit a long time ago, I can understand the difficulty of dealing with fellas who do not want to follow the rules, and it by and large was all ways the fellas and not their spouses who at times were genuinely embarrassed by the behavior of their boyfriend or husband.

I have come to the conclusion that a lot of people leave their common sense in the parking lot and a fella who just drove five hundred miles from Ohio to fish Hatteras Island Pier is planning on fishing it his way and if he gets bowed up to a big one, he is going to try and stay bowed up, after all ain't no Sharks in Ohio and even though his "Shark" has stopped swimming twenty minutes ago and is gripping the bottom with a vice grip somehow with his fins.........no one is cutting my line......

Rodanthe Pier was posted "No Shark Fishing" by the way and the only way you were getting a 12/0 past the counter was to wait for the Pier house to close and go thru the outside gate after hours and you sure better get your rig in before the sun starts breaking over the horizon and the fella from the pier house comes out to start collecting that days pass money...


----------



## js1172

are you saying my statement is wrong? why pass a law saying


> Attracting sharks or other dangerous marine animals in any way within 1-mile of the beach or any coastal waters is prohibited.


but have cleaning stations on the pier? is a cleaning station not basicly a chumbucket? does the pier pay a fine fore every fish carcass dropped over the rail? or does that not attract sharks? so if cleaning fish is ok and doesn't attract sharks then what is a violation of that law?
js


----------



## Kellercl

Garboman said:


> I am pretty sure that Disney World in Orlando does not tolerate speeding, not sure if the Private Mickey Mouse Cops enforce it but I have an inclination that they do.
> 
> When I was a young fella I did some minor league Sharkin, it was great fun for me to have my Penn 309 smoking


University campus police can issue speeding tickets as well, at least at UC were I attended grad school they could and did.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Garboman said:


> I am pretty sure that Disney World in Orlando does not tolerate speeding, not sure if the Private Mickey Mouse Cops enforce it but I have an inclination that they do.
> 
> When I was a young fella I did some minor league Sharkin, it was great fun for me to have my Penn 309 smoking


Hey Garbo, it's good to see you jump on one over on the SC board. I still laugh that Jerk Jigger comment you made a few months back on that other thread. Hilarious stuff. When Keith throws strippers off the T, there might be a jerk jigger or two around. I hope all's well with you.

This was not an issue in Horry County until a few years back when it got even more and more crowded during the summertime. Between Pirateland and Lakewood Campgrounds until Hugo there was a big sign: "FISHING ONLY: NEXT 100 YARDS SOUTH. NO SWIMMING OR SURFING." There was a sign on the Lakewood side, too, saying North. Times change, and not always for the better.

The bottom line is that Keith is doing his job in this situation. He let the dude fight it and get a pic. Fifteen minutes does not sound real "gung ho" to me.

JS, we're talking about a stretch of beach that infested INFESTED with people. INFESTED during the summer time. INFESTED. Nobody will doubt the tourist dollar is the motive. This is not something imposed by the feds that is destroying the lives of people like what they're doing along the OBX; this is a local ordinance. So, that's not a valid analogy/example. 

And, isn't the Horry County law limited to "tourist season" anyway???

So you're saying tourist dollars be damned. That sounds pretty libbish to me.


----------



## scsharker18

Keith seems like he is one hell of a stand up guy. As far as I know he has not actually cut a line of some one on the pier who has hooked a shark. Somebody correct me if I am wrong there. It was even said in this post that he let the guy fight a shark knowing it was a shark. Let the man get it to the surface snap a few pics the the angler asked him to cut the line. To me when he says you cut it or I will is more his way of reminding or letting some folks know that hat they are doing is against their rules in a round about way. He could be a dic* about it and throw every person off when hooks up to a shark and reels it to the surface but he don't. I have my own reasons for not going to springmaid often but I can guarantee you he is not on the list of why I don't go.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

RjTheMetalhead said:


> If you will never be here why are you still bitching about it?
> I don't think anything has been added to this thread that would helpful to anyone in a while.


Yeah, probably so, but sometimes it gets as boring as one of Shooter's senior citizen ice cream socials in here, and it's good to have some good spirited debate. I'm letting it go unless it turns really bad or unless Shooter puts on the polyesters. 

On a serious note, the shark fishing business comes up every year or so. I'm not that sophisticated with some of the mod features like merging threads, but it might be a good idea to find some of those and figure out how to do it and stick it at the top. I'll look into that when I get a chance.

JS, cleaning sinks do fit that bill. It's not an easy call. Believe me, we don't want our laws to be overly specific, though. Our founding fathers were smart enough to leave things as vague as possible. In this age now, however, where so few people can exercise reasonable judgment about nearly anything, we're moving toward absolute specificity in everything. It's a bummer day. Common sense and reasonable judgment tell me I should not try to land a shark amid a throng of a hundred people.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

BubbaHoTep said:


> Yeah, probably so, but sometimes it gets as boring as one of Shooter's senior citizen ice cream socials in here, and it's good to have some good spirited debate. I'm letting it go unless it turns really bad or unless Shooter puts on the polyesters.


Good points
Are the spot biting?


----------



## BubbaHoTep

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Good points
> Are the spot biting?


Not when those pants come out. It all shuts down, and the eye candy runs for cover.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Least I still got lifeguard bootylicious to look at bubba

Keith we need that strip club. Have maintenance make it happen.
Tell Susan us kingers love the new rail on the north corner. We will be over there eventually


----------



## Tim Brown

My eyes are permanently crossed after reading this thread


----------



## js1172

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey Garbo, it's good to see you jump on one over on the SC board. I still laugh that Jerk Jigger comment you made a few months back on that other thread. Hilarious stuff. When Keith throws strippers off the T, there might be a jerk jigger or two around. I hope all's well with you.
> 
> This was not an issue in Horry County until a few years back when it got even more and more crowded during the summertime. Between Pirateland and Lakewood Campgrounds until Hugo there was a big sign: "FISHING ONLY: NEXT 100 YARDS SOUTH. NO SWIMMING OR SURFING." There was a sign on the Lakewood side, too, saying North. Times change, and not always for the better.
> 
> The bottom line is that Keith is doing his job in this situation. He let the dude fight it and get a pic. Fifteen minutes does not sound real "gung ho" to me.
> 
> JS, we're talking about a stretch of beach that infested INFESTED with people. INFESTED during the summer time. INFESTED. Nobody will doubt the tourist dollar is the motive. This is not something imposed by the feds that is destroying the lives of people like what they're doing along the OBX; this is a local ordinance. So, that's not a valid analogy/example.
> 
> And, isn't the Horry County law limited to "tourist season" anyway???* there is no time frame mentioned so I must assume its all the time*
> 
> So you're saying tourist dollars be damned. That sounds pretty libbish to me.


I understand all that, did I ever say anything about dragging a shark through the synchonised swimming routine of the us Olympic team? all I said was the law says the fisherman upon recognitition must *RELEASE* the fish, so it wasn't up to a pier rat to cut the line, that is what I stick to
js


----------



## Wvsaltlife

I was the guy that hooked and faught the shark..... It took me a short time to get the shark to the top... I got a few pics and I asked Keith to cut it and I handed him the rod. He cut it, told me I did a great job and he gave me a pat on the back. I told him thanks and he went on about his business........ I controlled the shark and didn't attempt to beach the shark like the idiot Keith was talking about when he started this thread........ Like I said, if you have respect for Keith and the pier, he will respect you !!!!!!


----------



## js1172

here is the scenario that I would fish under if I were fishing Horry county, ___________30' 50# shock leader_________ 150# swivel______3' 200# mono sliding trace______150# swivel __6" of 30#mono__150# swivel____6" of 80 pound wire__7/0 circle hook
now any shark could easily be broke off if you would hook one and get the knot on the reel with the exception of a shark the size of a sharpnose so what is the best option? cut the line and let the small shark die? handline it up remove the hook and toss it? any 4' shark or bigger, bring to the top, snapapic, bring it up to the top, let it fall jerk the shockleader and pop it off, why the threats of cutting line, throwing ya off the pier? I normaly fish 270 wire but in order to give the shark the best chance of survival, this is my best option.but say its say a 6' shark, I got 29 pounds of drag, may not get the knot on the reel in 15 minutes, will they run out and cut it off before I can reach the point that I'm confidant that I can break it off with just the hook and short wire? just thinking outloud, trying tomake sense of this 
js


----------



## Beezer

Meanwhile in real life..... You've riled up and/or drawn in several other sharks. In addition to you, there are now four or five others around you playing with sharks and attracting attention. You're fight, in addition to those others has now proceeded to become an issue of crossing lines and disturbing other paying customers. With all of this you have legitimate fishermen losing their catch to sharks that you have now put into a frenzy. On top of everything else those sightseeing on the pier are walking off talking about it thus creating a situation on the beach and the lifeguards and beach patrol calling the piermaster asking about the situation. Now he not only has to deal with the lifeguards and beach patrol, but his regulars who spend hundreds of dollars are now chewing him out because your actions are ruining their fishing. Once a pier gets that reputation for allowing it local money drifts away because those who spend those hundreds go elsewhere and put the piermaster's job in jeopardy. Plus he now has to be concerned with the safety of those on the pier as well as those on the beach. Imagine your shark running amongst swimmers on the beach and wrapping someone with #150 braid, piermaster will be held responsible and the owner could face a lawsuit for allowing you to fight it. Or you could pull a hook, sling a rig and bury a treble into someone, piermaster is now responsible. 

But as it appears, everything will be alright because the few bucks you spend one week a year will more than cover any lawsuit, injury or loss of revenue incurred so that you may enjoy hooking and photographing the easiest fish in the ocean to attract and catch.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

js1172 said:


> here is the scenario that I would fish under if I were fishing Horry county, ___________30' 50# shock leader_________ 150# swivel______3' 200# mono sliding trace______150# swivel __6" of 30#mono__150# swivel____6" of 80 pound wire__7/0 circle hook
> now any shark could easily be broke off if you would hook one and get the knot on the reel with the exception of a shark the size of a sharpnose so what is the best option? cut the line and let the small shark die? handline it up remove the hook and toss it? any 4' shark or bigger, bring to the top, snapapic, bring it up to the top, let it fall jerk the shockleader and pop it off, why the threats of cutting line, throwing ya off the pier? I normaly fish 270 wire but in order to give the shark the best chance of survival, this is my best option.but say its say a 6' shark, I got 29 pounds of drag, may not get the knot on the reel in 15 minutes, will they run out and cut it off before I can reach the point that I'm confidant that I can break it off with just the hook and short wire? just thinking outloud, trying tomake sense of this
> js


Hey js, pasted from what you indicated earlier in the thread: ◾*At the time of recognition*, fishermen must release sharks and any dangerous marine animals. So, once you recognize what it is, according to the law, you must release it. Mbsandflea used to post on here quite a bit and (I think it was him) told about the citations for it. The fine used to be $500, which would buy a rig or two.

That law used to be in effect from March to November, but I can't find any reference to that now. If you search P&S, an older post had that law and the dates on there.



Beezer said:


> Meanwhile in real life..... You've riled up and/or drawn in several other sharks. In addition to you, there are now four or five others around you playing with sharks and attracting attention. You're fight, in addition to those others has now proceeded to become an issue of crossing lines and disturbing other paying customers. With all of this you have legitimate fishermen losing their catch to sharks that you have now put into a frenzy. On top of everything else those sightseeing on the pier are walking off talking about it thus creating a situation on the beach and the lifeguards and beach patrol calling the piermaster asking about the situation. Now he not only has to deal with the lifeguards and beach patrol, but his regulars who spend hundreds of dollars are now chewing him out because your actions are ruining their fishing. Once a pier gets that reputation for allowing it local money drifts away because those who spend those hundreds go elsewhere and put the piermaster's job in jeopardy. Plus he now has to be concerned with the safety of those on the pier as well as those on the beach. Imagine your shark running amongst swimmers on the beach and wrapping someone with #150 braid, piermaster will be held responsible and the owner could face a lawsuit for allowing you to fight it. Or you could pull a hook, sling a rig and bury a treble into someone, piermaster is now responsible.
> 
> But as it appears, everything will be alright because the few bucks you spend one week a year will more than cover any lawsuit, injury or loss of revenue incurred so that you may enjoy hooking and photographing the easiest fish in the ocean to attract and catch.











The only thing I'd add: beach patrol sees above situation on Facebook before he/she gets the call to investigate. 





RjTheMetalhead said:


> Least I still got lifeguard bootylicious to look at bubba
> 
> Keith we need that strip club. Have maintenance make it happen.
> Tell Susan us kingers love the new rail on the north corner. We will be over there eventually


Pics or the bootylicious lifeguard doesn't exist.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

JS I agree with a lot that u say with other fish being just as dangerous. However I think you going to the extreme. I use a 12ft beef stick with a okuma avenger 90 and 40lb big game mono. I use that with a 42in cobia rig that u can pick up from walmart and I only have like a 20% break off rate. Some people would say I'm targeting shark and I'm not saying I'm not but I don't make it look half as obvious. But with the knowledge I have now and since addin a beach cart I will be surf fishing GC


----------



## bigroo

In the infamous words of Rodney King" can't we allJust get along".


----------



## Scooter2001

Have read this thread with amusement. It is pretty obvious when someone is shark fishing. It is also pretty easy to recognize when you have a shark hooked. As the law reads, at that time angler should break the line.You can usually break a line at the knot and the hooks will rust out. If a pier employee knows someone is fighting a shark he is certainly within his right to cut the line. It is his license that people on the pier are fishing under, not theirs. It is also his responsibility to make certain local laws are being followed on his pier.

Also find it amusing that one of the posters in this thread was constantly being labeled a liberal? How would anyone surmise someone's political leanings based on posts made in this thread?


----------



## js1172

Scooter2001 said:


> Have read this thread with amusement. It is pretty obvious when someone is shark fishing. It is also pretty easy to recognize when you have a shark hooked. As the law reads, at that time angler should break the line.You can usually break a line at the knot and the hooks will rust out. If a pier employee knows someone is fighting a shark he is certainly within his right to cut the line. It is his license that people on the pier are fishing under, not theirs. It is also his responsibility to make certain local laws are being followed on his pier.
> 
> Also find it amusing that one of the posters in this thread was constantly being labeled a liberal? How would anyone surmise someone's political leanings based on posts made in this thread?


you pend as much time reading what liberals write you can tell, it becomes obvious, they tell you how they want the law to be, and offer no sound reason, or any printed facts to back it up, they dodge any direct question and answer some that are not even asked, it gets to be like the movie groundhog day, ya know the same thing is coming.
js


----------



## surfmom

.........falls over


----------



## js1172

Scooter2001 said:


> Have read this thread with amusement. It is pretty obvious when someone is shark fishing. It is also pretty easy to recognize when you have a shark hooked. As the law reads, at that time angler should break the line.You can usually break a line at the knot and the hooks will rust out. If a pier employee knows someone is fighting a shark he is certainly within his right to cut the line. It is his license that people on the pier are fishing under, not theirs. It is also his responsibility to make certain local laws are being followed on his pier.
> 
> Also find it amusing that one of the posters in this thread was constantly being labeled a liberal? How would anyone surmise someone's political leanings based on posts made in this thread?


post a link where that law, code, or ordinance is written that he has the right to cut my line!!! that's all I ask, with no law enforcement background, no badge, he can't enforce a law. he may report it and I would assume his word would carry weight but just working on a pier does not give him the right to physicaly enforce a law, its akin to wal-mart employees writing parking tickets.
js


----------



## surfmom

Walmart is not a private company Springmaid pier is privately owned property owners can do whatever they want to enforce their rules.


----------



## bigroo

Walmart should have a weight and age limit on tank tops and yoga pants. Now that's an ordinance I would agree with enforcing, much more than "a pier master"cutting someone's line.


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> you pend as much time reading what liberals write you can tell, it becomes obvious, they tell you how they want the law to be, and offer no sound reason, or any printed facts to back it up, they dodge any direct question and answer some that are not even asked, it gets to be like the movie groundhog day, ya know the same thing is coming.
> js


Your theory and thoughts have been completely blown out of the water, you have no argument. There is no other direction for you to go other than comments like that and "Where does the law say he can cut my line?" You're arguing like a nine year old who has a misguided conception of the law which, incidentally, is how nearly everyone who bitches about these laws argues. 

For someone who claims to know how others think, you apparently don't have the good common sense to know squat. If I were "liberal" as you say, instead of fishing I'd be home demanding that I get my fish for free. As I said, good common sense and obeying the law are just that, nothing political about it. But wait, aren't YOU demanding that YOU should be able to do what YOU choose on someone else's private property? The Castle Doctrine of South Carolina says I can use deadly force to protect myself and my property....it doesn't state I can't beat you to death with a chair, would you argue the choice of weapon in that situation? 

Now I'll really make you mad....Carter was a twit who couldn't negotiate the hostage release in Iran. Clinton's greatest accomplishment was shipping Elian Gonzalez back to Cuba, and he was a moron for revealing STAR WARS was a farce. And Reagan? Well poor Ron was the best President we've seen in our lifetime. You know absolutely squat, that's why your entire argument is based on one question. Try using the rest of the crap sloshing around up there instead speaking so quick and passing judgements, freed thinking is just that, FREE


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> post a link where that law, code, or ordinance is written that he has the right to cut my line!!! that's all I ask, with no law enforcement background, no badge, he can't enforce a law. he may report it and I would assume his word would carry weight but just working on a pier does not give him the right to physicaly enforce a law, its akin to wal-mart employees writing parking tickets.
> js


Walmart can have your car towed for parking like a moron though. Would your argument there be that the guy that painted the lines shouldn't be telling YOU where you park? I believe you may also be one who defends shoplifting by screaming that the person didn't leave the store OR always blames the cop in any situation. So we're all to believe that no matter the law or situation, if you don't like or agree with it then you make yourself out to be a victim of injustice?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Mmmmmmmm yoga pants.

I think this Js1something fellow really needs to go fishing or something. 
This thread is almost as a good as the rich Yankee posts on here every fall about tearing up the12 inch weakfish with his 100 yard casting custom rod and van staal lol


----------



## js1172

Beezer,calm down, your ranting is starting to agree with my point


> Walmart can have your car towed for parking like a moron though.


 they can have it towed, yep, but the guy working in sporting goods can't hook it up and tow it. 
so is there a law, ordinance or whatever that says he can? I'm sure keith has read this thread and we have heard nothing from him, if he had a legal directive saying he was authorized to cut anyones line I'm sure he would have made it known by now.
nobody brought up the use of deadly force on the fishing pier, where did that come from?


> You know absolutely squat, that's why your entire argument is based on one question.


If I get a reasonable answer it may alleviate your pain
so what you say now?
js


----------



## Tim Brown

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue. JS, you are killing me homie - please pop a quaalude or something. Can we just get back to posting photos of fish so I can make it through the work day? SHIEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## js1172

when my question is answered, yes no less than a dozen folks have assured me that its the correct thing to do by law, I wanna read it is all, its nowhere in the sc fishing regs, nor the Horry county beach rules, so if its the correct procedure where is it written?
js


----------



## Beezer

The guy working in sporting goods can't hook it up and tow it? Yes he can, as long as they authorize him to do so. So may the tow company of their choice as they are a contracted "employee" of Walmart. Anyone Walmart authorizes to remove vehicles from there property can do so without warning as long as said vehicle is parked against their regulations. 

As such, an owner or person serving as their representative has a right and/or responsibility to stop any person they deem to be creating a situation detrimental to the safety of their patrons and/or business. 

I don't need to be mad, I find those such as yourself to be humorous. You are the type to argue with the police, when confronted, that you don't know what's hooked. You're also the type to talk your way into a pair of handcuffs and a trespass notice and a standing ovation from a crowd of laughing fishermen. Learn the law and how it's applied, including the interpretation of it. Knowing what the law says and knowing the interpretation of the law are two different things. One can benefit you, the other just makes you look you like you don't have good sense.


----------



## GaryM

js1172 said:


> when my question is answered, yes no less than a dozen folks have assured me that its the correct thing to do by law, I wanna read it is all, its nowhere in the sc fishing regs, nor the Horry county beach rules, so if its the correct procedure where is it written?
> js


js, your question will never be answered, because your asking the wrong question. You will not find a law or statute that gives Keith an explicit right to cut your line, you will also not find a law or statute that says he cant. In fact, if you want to get down to brass tacks, the constitution requires that Keith cut your line. Open this link, it's interesting reading pertaining to the constitution and what the founders envisioned. 

http://www.constitution.org/lrev/roots/cops.htm

If you don't want to read all of it, here's an excerpt.

THE CONSTITUTIONAL TEXT

The Constitution contains no explicit provisions for criminal law enforcement.11 Nor did the constitutions of any of the several states contain such provisions at the time of the Founding.12 Early constitutions enunciated the intention that law enforcement was a universal duty that each person owed to the community, rather than a power of the government.13 Founding-era constitutions addressed law enforcement from the standpoint of individual liberties and placed explicit barriers upon the state.14

LAW ENFORCEMENT AS A UNIVERSAL DUTY

Law enforcement in the Founders' time was a duty of every citizen.32 Citizens were expected to be armed and equipped to chase suspects on foot, on horse, or with wagon whenever summoned. And when called upon to enforce the laws of the state, citizens were to respond "not faintly and with lagging steps, but honestly and bravely and with whatever implements and facilities [were] convenient and at hand."33 Any person could act in the capacity of a constable without being one,34 and when summoned by a law enforcement officer, a private person became a temporary member of the police department.35 The law also presumed that any person acting in his public capacity as an officer was rightfully appointed.36


----------



## scsharker18

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Mmmmmmmm yoga pants.
> 
> I think this Js1something fellow really needs to go fishing or something.
> This thread is almost as a good as the rich Yankee posts on here every fall about tearing up the12 inch weakfish with his 100 yard casting custom rod and van staal lol


I forgot about him...where has he disappeared to? Haha


----------



## daprez

opcorn::beer:


----------



## js1172

was all well and good in 1776, today as all other laws are, lets see it in writing, after all everything else is, correct? 
js


----------



## fishinbob

scsharker18 said:


> I forgot about him...where has he disappeared to? Haha


Was that Yankee a jerk, or just ignorant haha


----------



## scsharker18

fishinbob said:


> Was that Yankee a jerk, or just ignorant haha


No offense to our friends from the north...and I have plenty of them in my family and I say the same thing to them....but its the Yankee in him...don't beat me now!


----------



## BubbaHoTep

JS, it is YOUR responsibility to stop fighting UPON recognition. If that involves cutting the line on your part, then it involves cutting the line on your part. If you continue to fight the fish after that point, you are breaking the law. You are doing so on a privately-owned pier. The employees of that pier CANNOT tolerate your openly breaking the law. For you to expect otherwise indicates to me that you know nil about the liability issues a business would face should the scenario Beezer posited happen to occur. 

So, and this is a question for you. Let's say nobody cuts your line. You are fighting your shark with the setup you describe. You are in open violation of the law, and you know it. You are on the property of a business, and by being there you agree to their rules, and by operating a business they must do so within local ordinances. According to your own admission, they have the right to require you to leave the premises. Do you expect them to let you rassle your fish in, no matter how long it takes and let you leave whenever you're good-and-well ready? 

You have avoided the "upon recognition" business since this thread started, and have instead expected legislators to encode something that should be understood about someone operating a business that has to work within the confines of DNR and local regulations: a business provides a service and people using that business's service have to operate within laws and regulations, and the employees of that business have a responsibility from a personal and liability standpoint. For you to expect employees of that business to let you break the law is, frankly, a ridiculous expectation. Honestly, ignoring the "upon recognition" part smacks of a willingness to avoid personal responsibility, which is ironic, considering that most people associate avoiding responsibility with that political "l" word you toss around pretty freely.

For someone who posted earlier, I think the ordinance first came about in 2007ish??? Something like that.

RJ, we still need pics to judge for ourselves the "bootyliciousicity" of the lifeguard in question.opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer:

Edit: I don't wear a Rolex or have 172 Stellas. C'mon now, somebody gets that, right?


----------



## pods

A lot of good (and scary) points in this thread. 
Probably the most scary is how to interpret Horry County code 5-11. This is what Springmaid is forced to do. An individual can be ticketed for non-compliance. Springmaid can be fined or closed down.
I think the confusion is between what the ordinance states and rules that the owners of Springmaid make to comply. The ordinance could mean no cleaning stations, no shark or bluefish fishing, or even stingrays.
Springmaid may make whatever rules they wish and those who fish must abide or be tossed. This is the contract you make with them for access to their property. Either the rules are written and posted (explicit contract) or there can be a statement that management reserves the right to......(implicit contract). Either way, their turf, their rules.
I think that a lot of the anger from js and others is the futility of this law, and what it represents. It represents a feeling. A feeling of security for swimmers unknowing of what else is swimming with them when they enter the water. Out of sight, out of mind.
In reading Horry County ordinances, alcohol is also prohibited on their beaches.
Gary, the original country was set up based upon common law. Today we have commercial law according to contracts. I have read a lot on the differences between the two. Interesting stuff.


----------



## js1172

I know an answer isn't forthcoming, because it definitely is illegal, according to the SC harassment laws which are state mandated, but rest assured, if by a slim chance I ever fish there and they cut my line they will lose hunting, fishing rights for 1 year as per SC law, so a warning to whoever, every time you wield the knife, think, you may boast about it on the net, but its harassment according to the laws of SC.
js


----------



## js1172

bubba, never said I wouldn't break it off, my argument is somebody taking it upon theirself to cut the line. if I didn't break off in a suitable amount of time, who's liable for the fine?
js


----------



## scsharker18

Beezer. ..check your PM's


----------



## BubbaHoTep

pods said:


> . . . . I think that a lot of the anger from js and others is the futility of this law, and what it represents. It represents a feeling. A feeling of security for swimmers unknowing of what else is swimming with them when they enter the water. Out of sight, out of mind. . . . In reading Horry County ordinances, alcohol is also prohibited on their beaches. . . .


The first part I quoted is exactly right. Hell, I remember chumming them in with blood buckets back in the day. This was before that place really, really exploded in terms of the crowds. It was always more crowded than some of its counterparts, but it's really infested with people now. It's very much an "out of sight, out of mind" appease the tourist dollar issue in many respects, but it's also dangerous (again, see Beezer's scenario).

As for the last part I quoted, thongs are not allowed on beaches either.

Just sayin'


----------



## daprez

bubba the no thongs on the beach I disagree with.. lol... us old guys like seeing that every now and then... lol
:--|


----------



## Beezer

No they won't, the pier is covered by their own rules from that. Your point now goes to SCDNR regulations. The GW will notify you that your violation of the property owner's rules, and criminal activity, voided your permission to fish on his premises. His harassment ceases when you fail to follow his rules. Therefore, you were trespassing at the point of his cutting your line.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Man. October can't come fast enough.
Although the bikinis and thongs go in hiding


----------



## BubbaHoTep

We need somebody to start cutting thongs. Any volunteers?


----------



## js1172

Beezer said:


> The guy working in sporting goods can't hook it up and tow it? Yes he can, as long as they authorize him to do so. So may the tow company of their choice as they are a contracted "employee" of Walmart. Anyone Walmart authorizes to remove vehicles from there property can do so without warning as long as said vehicle is parked against their regulations.
> 
> As such, an owner or person serving as their representative has a right and/or responsibility to stop any person they deem to be creating a situation detrimental to the safety of their patrons and/or business.
> 
> I don't need to be mad, I find those such as yourself to be humorous. You are the type to argue with the police, when confronted, that you don't know what's hooked. You're also the type to talk your way into a pair of handcuffs and a trespass notice and a standing ovation from a crowd of laughing fishermen. Learn the law and how it's applied, including the interpretation of it. Knowing what the law says and knowing the interpretation of the law are two different things. One can benefit you, the other just makes you look you like you don't have good sense.


wrong again, will you ever learn, I have relatives who work at wal-mart, they must have LEO involved to touch anyones vehichel on the lot.FGS! If you really know the law post links to the SCDNR code where they are written this make it up as you go stuff just don't fly.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Yes. Start at the north Jetty and don't stop till supper time bubba


----------



## daprez

I couldn't find a smiley with a hand up but I will do it....


----------



## BubbaHoTep

daprez said:


> I couldn't find a smiley with a hand up but I will do it....


Yeah, flea's slackin. Ha He needs to add a "thong cutting volunteer" icon.


----------



## pods

BubbaHoTep said:


> We need somebody to start cutting thongs. Any volunteers?


That might qualify as "attracting dangerous marine animals" though, would it not?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Or maybe just get a boatload of those girls in law breaking thongs 60 miles out to grind on something?


----------



## BubbaHoTep

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Or maybe just get a boatload of those girls in law breaking thongs 60 miles out to grind on something?
> View attachment 12653
> 
> View attachment 12654


That far out, and the county regs can't touch us. 

And by grinding, you're not talking about chum? HAHAHA



pods said:


> That might qualify as "attracting dangerous marine animals" though, would it not?


Not 60 miles out. RJ's got the right idea.


----------



## surfmom

lol how did the Rolex guy get mentioned? those were some pretty funny posts


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Those pesky thong wearing shark fishing girls on the piers are the real reason to keep your knife on the rail!


----------



## Beezer

Seriously, you argue like my fourteen year old. No PD is going to accept calls every time a car is towed, they don't have time for it. Secondly, when a property owner allows you on their property you have an obligation to abide by his rules. Failure to do so negates the agreement, and at that point you are trespassing. He can't harass you if you are on his property. 

Three suggestions:

1) pay attention in school, you need to. If you aren't in school, at least get your Good Enough Diploma. 
2) civics class, mandatory attendance. 
3) learn that just because it doesn't explicitly say it's illegal never assume that it is legal.

DISCLAIMER: some words were removed from this post due to inability of of other individuals to understand them


----------



## scsharker18

RJ. ..Didn't you see the Rolex guy last week...you took the pic of his upside down van stal on that casting rod didn't you?


----------



## Beezer

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Those pesky thong wearing shark fishing girls on the piers are the real reason to keep your knife on the rail!


Does the ordinance actually SAY thongs are not allowed? Show me in print where it's harassment to slap a girl on the butt while peeing off my balcony if she's wearing a thong! Where is it? I want to see it in print.


----------



## js1172

what part of that do you not understand? an employee of wal-mart, nor any other business cannot touch a patron nor their vehicle without the presence of a law enforcement officer, if they do they are subject to disciplinary action up to or including termination.
learn to state facts once in awhile not just blow your gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
js
BTW I got my diploma in 1977


----------



## scsharker18

It may say it somewhere...who knows...but some of those bigger girls don't want to accept the fact that they are bigger. So technically they are not wearing a "thong" that's just what happens when they squeeze into a bikini bottom that is WAY to small. So are they too not in the wrong? Hahahahaha


----------



## BubbaHoTep

scsharker18 said:


> It may say it somewhere...who knows...but some of those bigger girls don't want to accept the fact that they are bigger. So technically they are not wearing a "thong" that's just what happens when they squeeze into a bikini bottom that is WAY to small. So are they too not in the wrong? Hahahahaha


Yes, cut 'em all.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Beezer said:


> Does the ordinance actually SAY thongs are not allowed? Show me in print where it's harassment to slap a girl on the butt while peeing off my balcony if she's wearing a thong! Where is it? I want to see it in print.


They have been banned for a good bit. Most tickets for it are during black bike week. And most I see that weekend should not wear thongs.


Bubba we need to get lifeguard bootylicouis opinion on thong clipping


----------



## scsharker18

BubbaHoTep said:


> Yes, cut 'em all.


Give us a heads up before you do...we don't need our kids seeing ALL of that!


----------



## scsharker18

RjTheMetalhead said:


> ...Most tickets for it are during black bike week. And most I see that weekend should not wear thongs....


Like I said...not really a thong...just WAYWAY WAYYYYYYY to small to start with!


----------



## Beezer

RjTheMetalhead said:


> They have been banned for a good bit. Most tickets for it are during black bike week. And most I see that weekend should not wear thongs.
> 
> 
> Bubba we need to get lifeguard bootylicouis opinion on thong clipping


That was sarcasm. I know they aren't allowed.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

I am an idiot that fishes a pier!
Thus I = Idiot on pier
Thus = I am an idiot

Sarcastic intentions are hard to get over the internet some times though


----------



## BubbaHoTep

RjTheMetalhead said:


> . . . .Sarcastic intentions are hard to get over the internet some times though


Not sarcasm -> cut 'em


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Can we all stop arguing and go over to my other thread and post a lil info please the thread title is august 28 - September 2nd thanks.... Lol


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

BubbaHoTep said:


> Not sarcasm -> cut 'em[/QUOTE
> Yes Sir.
> Starting with that girl in the gift shop..


----------



## Beezer

js1172 said:


> what part of that do you not understand? an employee of wal-mart, nor any other business cannot touch a patron nor their vehicle without the presence of a law enforcement officer, if they do they are subject to disciplinary action up to or including termination.
> learn to state facts once in awhile not just blow your gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> js
> BTW I got my diploma in 1977


You're right I forgot how the police run "code" to Walmart when there's a shoplifting or tow in the parking lot. 

Give that diploma back, it's embarrassing. 

On the other hand you must have amassed great knowledge having fished for shark since you were ten years old.


----------



## Beezer

Wvsaltlife said:


> Can we all stop arguing and go over to my other thread and post a lil info please the thread title is august 28 - September 2nd thanks.... Lol


By the way, what part of WV you from?


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Southern West Virginia...... McDowell county !


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Wvsaltlife said:


> Southern West Virginia...... McDowell county !


I have a bunch of family on my moms side from Logan


----------



## fishinbob

This is the longest thread I've seen in a while. opcorn: 

Also someone point me in the direction of the old Rolex threads, I want to entertain myself some more! haha


----------



## Beezer

We've got friends we fish with a couple times a year that come down from Putnam.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

That's awesome RJ.... West Virginia is a beautiful place, no place like home. However the salt life comes in a very close 2nd lol !!!!!


----------



## scsharker18

js1172 said:


> wrong again, will you ever learn, I have relatives who work at wal-mart, they must have LEO involved to touch anyones vehichel on the lot.FGS! If you really know the law post links to the SCDNR code where they are written this make it up as you go stuff just don't fly.
> js


I just talked to my good buddy who is a Conway LEO, and the way i took the conversation,he said Wal-Mart does not call them when a car is towed. ..it is the tow company to alert law enforcement that the car was not stolen but in fact towed. This is to save the cops time when a car is reported stolen, when I fact it has been towed.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Still waiting on you guys told help over on my other thread...... Boonies lookin for help lol !!!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep

fishinbob said:


> This is the longest thread I've seen in a while. opcorn:
> 
> Also someone point me in the direction of the old Rolex threads, I want to entertain myself some more! haha


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?104500-Best-day-ever-!
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?104624-It-s-High-Noon!

I'm still glad I don't have an outie.

Edit: when I pasted the link, the "f...It's high noon!" is pretty funny HA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX0RakvyZ1I


----------



## fishinbob

BubbaHoTep said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?104500-Best-day-ever-!
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?104624-It-s-High-Noon!
> 
> I'm still glad I don't have an outie.
> 
> Edit: when I pasted the link, the "f...It's high noon!" is pretty funny HA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX0RakvyZ1I


Thanks, haha, that was entertaining! You guys should have had a fish off against him. $20 bucks he doesn't know how to use his own gear.


----------



## surfmom

RjTheMetalhead said:


> BubbaHoTep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sarcasm -> cut 'em[/QUOTE
> Yes Sir.
> Starting with that girl in the gift shop..
> 
> 
> 
> careful RJ my daughter-in-law works in the gift shop
Click to expand...


----------



## surfmom

fishinbob said:


> Thanks, haha, that was entertaining! You guys should have had a fish off against him. $20 bucks he doesn't know how to use his own gear.


it was quite entertaining, unfortunately I wasn't there the day he challenged us, my grandson happened to be born that day and I was too busy catching him lol. I was going to sleep but just read this post and laughed had to respond lololol good night ya all!


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

js1172 said:


> is keith a law enforcement officer? coming towards me aggressively with a knife is assault, I would respond defensively, If I break a law it is for me to deal with, not some pier rat wanna be hero, that is why I will never spend a dime in that area. another stupid law passed by stupid people to pacify others who don't have a clue.
> js


Interesting coment, js. No I am not law enforcement, but will cut your line a second before you see it. I will not come to YOU agressively, my eye is on the end of your rod. Horry Co. law, Bro. thats it.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

scrmn114senator said:


> I remember back when it was fine to catch sharks on the pier, any pier. provided that you could hand line them up. there was a mutual respect between us sharkers and the kingers, once they dropped their last anchor, we would set up on the T. i wish they would have followed through with their "shark season" they were entertaining. it would help clear the waters at the pier a bit and make it safer for people in the surf. most of the sharks that cruise those piers are blacktips, sands, every now and then you get a hammerhead. the thing that worries me is a big bull shark setting up shop near one of the piers close to a freshwater wash out (like springmaid). i fish for them in my kayak here in virginia now that im stationed here. they have no respect for size, i had a 4 footer charge my kayak before. i could only imagine a seven or eight footer during mating season in the shallows. personally the best time to do it would be as soon as king season cuts off in the fall. shut the pier down only to the fishers (to prevent mobs gathering around fishers) and allow them to net and gaff but not beach sharks. there are those people that get stupid but there are also fishers out there like myself that dont fish for a 6 foot sharks with a 118L strapped with 150lbs and a Tuna stick. niether do i fish for them for "fun" while it is extreamly fun to catch them, i catch them for food. i also keep the jaws and teeth. hell, i go as far as to use thier liver to mix with cheese for catfish bait.
> 
> Springmaidkieth, the gentleman in CA wasn't a JackA as you so eloquently stated. the facts are that they are allowed to fish for sharks their, the juvenile great white (7ft) was attempting to go to shore the guy was fighting it because he (like me) eats shark, and had not identified it yet. he turned it around and started to bring it back to the pier, the man that was bitten was an amateur long distance swimmer, and is known to swim far to close to fishing piers any given day that he is in the water. the fisherman didnt want to cut the line after he identified it because of how close the swimmer was. but the swimmer veered even closer to the pier, practically swimming into the shark. both were in some way at fault, but the fisherman is far from a jackass.


thank you for correcting me about the GW hooked. it was the very beginning of the www posts.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

scsharker18 said:


> Keith seems like he is one hell of a stand up guy. As far as I know he has not actually cut a line of some one on the pier who has hooked a shark. Somebody correct me if I am wrong there. It was even said in this post that he let the guy fight a shark knowing it was a shark. Let the man get it to the surface snap a few pics the the angler asked him to cut the line. To me when he says you cut it or I will is more his way of reminding or letting some folks know that hat they are doing is against their rules in a round about way. He could be a dic* about it and throw every person off when hooks up to a shark and reels it to the surface but he don't. I have my own reasons for not going to springmaid often but I can guarantee you he is not on the list of why I don't go.


NO sir, it fought like a Ray, didnt ID it till it hit the surface, cut the line...done


----------



## Wvsaltlife

SpringmaidKeith said:


> NO sir, it fought like a Ray, didnt ID it till it hit the surface, cut the line...done


+1


----------



## Kenmefish

Anybody on here shark fish with a river rig?


----------



## PISURFFISHER

Ok... I was gonna leave it alone but i can't. I was fishing to the left of the guy that hooked the shark... I saw the shark 30 seconds into the fight. so did my son and a couple others. It being a shark was never in question. He was throwing whole mullet roughly 8 inches long( which was left behind when he was told to leave) don't know of many "real fish" that will pick up a bait that size. Now with that being said, I've met Keith and talkrd to him a few times.. nice guy. His only fault is trying to please everyone at the same time. Fishermen and tourists just plain out don't get along...lol!!!!


----------



## Scooter2001

Kenmefish said:


> Anybody on here shark fish with a river rig?


I caught a few the other week on a river rig. I was not, I repeat, I was not shark fishing. I also did not cut my line. They were only about a foot long.


----------



## scsharker18

Scooter2001 said:


> I caught a few the other week on a river rig. I was not, I repeat, I was not shark fishing. I also did not cut my line. They were only about a foot long.


Hey, whats this river rig I am hearing about? Haha just joking, maybe this will cause some more drama and get this post on the right path.


----------



## Shooter

scsharker18 said:


> Hey, whats this river rig I am hearing about? Haha just joking, maybe this will cause some more drama and get this post on the right path.


Well I can always put the dummy hat on ya and sit ya in the quite spot for a few days  hehehehehe 

I am so glad my evil twin brother is taking care of all this fun


----------



## scsharker18

Shooter said:


> Well I can always put the dummy hat on ya and sit ya in the quite spot for a few days  hehehehehe
> 
> I am so glad my evil twin brother is taking care of all this fun


Is this quiet spot my own little private spot on the pier? If so ill take it! Maybe I can be forced to use a river rig as punishment too.


----------



## cooper138

Man I need to check the SC board more often. Laws, line cutting, thongs, and now river rigs. This thread has it all.


----------



## fishinbob

cooper138 said:


> Man I need to check the SC board more often. Laws, line cutting, thongs, and now river rigs. This thread has it all.


Right now its getting more views and posts than a lot of other boards. I only come to S.C. a week a year, but check this board several times a day. There a lot of reports on this page as well that I enjoy reading.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

scsharker18 said:


> Is this quiet spot my own little private spot on the pier? If so ill take it! Maybe I can be forced to use a river rig as punishment too.


Your private spot is not on the T. That's where the strippers are.


----------



## ez2cdave

BubbaHoTep said:


> That's where the strippers are.


What are their names ???

LOL !!!


----------



## scsharker18

BubbaHoTep said:


> Your private spot is not on the T. That's where the strippers are.


Dang, time out in the prime real estate, if I had only known it was that easy to begin with! 
Now who was it that was in charge of cutting off all the thongs since I get to be with all the strippers???


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Shooter. Until he decides to cut his own. Then, R-U-N, but don't hide in the goat pen. That's the first place he'll go. HAHAHAHA


----------



## daprez

that's still my job sharker.. I stake my claim since I was the first one to volunteer...lol


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Can we install a bait tank that also is a dance floor?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

*196*

Well I finaly read every replie on this thread, 8 pages. The only thing I really need to comment on is the Unknown fish caught from the guy that let me cut it, when we saw the shark. I was not lookin in the derection when it jumped, just saw the splash, & possible id. Walked down to him & it was like a Ray, straight down in front of us, didnt move. it might've been 5 0r 10 minutes (prob not even that long) till it surfaced & the line was cut. Thats all. Last yr a young guy caught a huge Ray & it took one heck of a run, Told him if its a shark, gotta cut it. Me and a local whatched for awhile, no fins or jumps. I let him fight it because we had no ID, he got it to the pier, prob 5'Ray atleast. Line cut cause it would've not been aloud to be decked. He was DONE, sat down & don't think he threw a line again.

Most piers are privatley owned & open to the public. We all have our own rules. If Horry Co. decides to allow shark fishing & the pier doesn't, guess what..no shark fishing. I have the right as an employee to look in anyones coolers, measure all fish caught, etc. & do my best to let people know of the scdnr laws about salt water fishing. Glad you all had fun with the posts, with the ecxeptions of a few , but I hope it's all good with you guys, K


----------



## Wvsaltlife

Keith, I cleared thing up on your 180 posts thread! Sorry bout all the confusion !


----------



## cocky

Only thing that bothers me in the thread is that most of you "locals" put all "tourists" under the same umbrella. I personally think there are three types of tourist. The guy that fishes with a spinning rod upside down and jerks on every wave that rolls by, the guy who uses whole mullet and drops it off the side of the pier in hopes to hook "something big" and the guy who actually has respect for the pier and everyone around it. I'm not gonna lie, sometimes when I go to a pier to fish while I'm on vacation, I sometimes get the "oh my goodness...there's a tourist" look and it kinda pisses me off. Most of the times, later on in the day, those same "locals" are coming over wanting to know why I'm throwing all of those fish back and asking if they can have them if I don't want them.


----------



## Wvsaltlife

cocky said:


> Only thing that bothers me in the thread is that most of you "locals" put all "tourists" under the same umbrella. I personally think there are three types of tourist. The guy that fishes with a spinning rod upside down and jerks on every wave that rolls by, the guy who uses whole mullet and drops it off the side of the pier in hopes to hook "something big" and the guy who actually has respect for the pier and everyone around it. I'm not gonna lie, sometimes when I go to a pier to fish while I'm on vacation, I sometimes get the "oh my goodness...there's a tourist" look and it kinda pisses me off. Most of the times, later on in the day, those same "locals" are coming over wanting to know why I'm throwing all of those fish back and asking if they can have them if I don't want them.


. Lol same things happen with me........ What are you throwing those Spanish back lol


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

cooper138 said:


> Man I need to check the SC board more often. Laws, line cutting, thongs, and now river rigs. This thread has it all.


Next weeks topics are weed, painted on underwear and our preferred way to catch pinfish.


----------



## Beezer

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Next weeks topics are weed, painted on underwear and our preferred way to catch pinfish.


Don't forget "bush hooking for sharks."


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Beezer said:


> Don't forget "bush hooking for sharks."


Poor Dubya


----------



## pods

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Next weeks topics are weed, painted on underwear and our preferred way to catch pinfish.


I thought you had to paint on your underwear and use weed for bait?
Or, paint your underwear on before you use weed or else you will wake up the pinfish?
If you buy weed from a pinfish, you will wake up with painted on underwear?
Man this is a fun board! All we got in NC is the government banning more access to the water. Well that and River Rigs.
Wait, if you use a River Rig for pinfish...................


----------



## cocky

Wvsaltlife said:


> . Lol same things happen with me........ What are you throwing those Spanish back lol


haha...yeah. And when I threw an 18" flounder back some dude almost cut me.


----------



## runincode

BubbaHoTep said:


> Shooter. Until he decides to cut his own. Then, R-U-N, but don't hide in the goat pen. That's the first place he'll go. HAHAHAHA


Shooter cutting his own thong strings????? Clear case of Wanton Endangerment!!!!!


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

You guys crack me up! Glad this turned into an entertaing post, take care, K


----------



## Vlasi

JS1172 makes my head hurt. He is so wrapped up in his "individual freedoms" that he disregards the rights of others around him. I fished for years at Springmaid before moving down to the Surfside Pier. In fact I bought a place at Surfside just so I could fish at the piers any time I wanted. I have recently gotten into float fishing also, but enough about me. I have had to bear with idiots that came out in the pier for shark fishing which caused me to pull in my lines and disturbed my fishing.

Now it isn't the occasional accidental hooking that bothers me. Catching sharks from the pier is the easiest fishing that can be done. It is almost impossible to fish with live or cut bait without hooking into one. And especially if playing with your catch a little too long you know will attract a shark that will grab your catch and you either hook him or pull up half a fish. I know, its happened to me numerous times.

Now this bit about cutting lines. Each pier has its own rules and regulations. If their rules are cut the line by yourself or allowed to cut by others then I suggest that you understand the rules and follow the rules and accept the consequences when you don't. The law states you release the shark as soon as you recognize that it is a shark. That means cut the line, not land it and then unhook it. If you don't do it and the pier allows you to not do it then they are just as guilty, so by extension they have the right to cut the line for you. 

Now, your threat to throw them over the rail. Wow, you must have been one of those high school bullies. Solving all your problems through violence instead of reason. If you stop me from doing something illegal I'm going to hurt you, is that your attitude? If your robbing a bank and I stopped you is your argument that I had no right to stop you so you now have a basis for a lawsuit against me since I interfered with your right to commit a crime. 

I think I've said enough. I am happy that I left Springmaid as I didn't feel as comfortable fishing there. I do consider Springmaid a very nice pier and especially good for jigging. I do wish that Surfside Pier was longer and wider like Springmaid but I enjoy the fellowship at Surfside much more. So now you know where to find me, I hope that you do stay away from the area as you have said. I have no desire to fish next to someone like you. I fish for the pure enjoyment of fishing. Some days I catch fish and some days I don't, but that is ok with me. Just being out there is fun for me and when I do catch that's just a bonus.


----------



## AbuMike

scsharker18 said:


> Hey, whats this river rig I am hearing about? Haha just joking, maybe this will cause some more drama and get this post on the right path.


No such thing as a RR. It's a made up conspiracy to promote rational thinking among the internet fishing community....


----------



## aardvarkgraphix

I have read all the post, and understand some of the arguments on both sides(like it really makes a difference). BUT, I decide to go SQUIRREL HUNTING in JANUARY with a .300 mag just in case that rascally little squirrel pops up, lets say 300 yards away from me. OH MY GOSH......... I SHOT A DEER ..........THOUGHT IT WAS A BIG SQUIRREL, HONESTLY SIR!!!! 
NOW WHO is wrong.........NOW it is LEGAL in some states to still hunt for DEER in January.... NOT in NC!!! IF I wanted to hunt deer go to a state that does......IF NOT...take the penalty for being STUPID and hunting here!!! Should make since to ANY LAW ABIDING CITIZEN... If NOT>>>TAKE WHATEVER action is deserved.


----------



## ez2cdave

*A FEw Questions*



BubbaHoTep said:


> JS, it is YOUR responsibility to stop fighting UPON recognition. If that involves cutting the line on your part, then it involves cutting the line on your part. If you continue to fight the fish after that point, you are breaking the law. You are doing so on a privately-owned pier. The employees of that pier CANNOT tolerate your openly breaking the law. For you to expect otherwise indicates to me that you know nil about the liability issues a business would face should the scenario Beezer posited happen to occur.
> 
> So, and this is a question for you. Let's say nobody cuts your line. You are fighting your shark with the setup you describe. You are in open violation of the law, and you know it. You are on the property of a business, and by being there you agree to their rules, and by operating a business they must do so within local ordinances. According to your own admission, they have the right to require you to leave the premises. Do you expect them to let you rassle your fish in, no matter how long it takes and let you leave whenever you're good-and-well ready?
> 
> You have avoided the "upon recognition" business since this thread started, and have instead expected legislators to encode something that should be understood about someone operating a business that has to work within the confines of DNR and local regulations: a business provides a service and people using that business's service have to operate within laws and regulations, and the employees of that business have a responsibility from a personal and liability standpoint. For you to expect employees of that business to let you break the law is, frankly, a ridiculous expectation. Honestly, ignoring the "upon recognition" part smacks of a willingness to avoid personal responsibility, which is ironic, considering that most people associate avoiding responsibility with that political "l" word you toss around pretty freely.


A few questions :

(1) "Upon Recognition" . . . Recognition by WHOM ? If a Fisherman with bad eyesight thinks he has a 8ft Cobia on the line, he has not "recognized" anything to the contrary. Must he cut his line any time someone says "that's a shark" ?

(2) "Release" - The "method" of release is not defined . . . Does it mean "cut the line", "remove the hook", or just what ?

(3) "Dangerous Marine Animal" - Way too "vague" and could mean anything with teeth, spines, electric-shock capability, etc. What is the legal definition of "dangerous", as it applies in this situation ? 

"Dangerous" in what way and to whom ? 

King Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, and Bluefish have some serious choppers, more than capable of causing serious wounds and injuries. 

How about bringing a large, "green" Cobia up onto the pier ( Caught on heavy line and hauled up rapidly, without tiring it out, at all ) ? "Clear the Deck" when he starts THRASHING around, laying waste to everything within reach !

There are several other "nebulous" terms in this poorly-written "law", which allows far too much "interpretation" and leaves it wide open for "abuse" !

I advocate being allowed to fight a "Dangerous Marine Animal", until it is as close to the angler as possible, in order to allow the most humane "Release" possible. I would favor being able to remove the hook, if possible, or cutting the leader off, AS CLOSE AS POSSIBLE, to reduce the amount of line trailing in the water that might "snag" on "something" or "someone", resulting in either death or injury to either.


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> Rodanthe Pier was posted "No Shark Fishing" by the way and the only way you were getting a 12/0 past the counter was to wait for the Pier house to close and go thru the outside gate after hours and you sure better get your rig in before the sun starts breaking over the horizon and the fella from the pier house comes out to start collecting that days pass money...


That brings back some childhood memories from FL for me . . . Actually, I've found a Penn 114HLW or a Daiwa Sealine 900H has enough line capacity . . . Much easier to "sneak in", too !


----------



## The Skink

I just read this entire post. simple answer, IMHO, get the rules from the pier....obey them. Each pier has the right to make up and enforce its own rules. They are in fact privately owned. Its not your right to fish there, its your priveledge. A tiny bit of common sense goes a long way.


----------



## ez2cdave

The Skink said:


> I just read this entire post. simple answer, IMHO, get the rules from the pier....obey them. Each pier has the right to make up and enforce its own rules. They are in fact privately owned. Its not your right to fish there, its your priveledge. A tiny bit of common sense goes a long way.


I don't think the Pier Rules say " We will cut your line " , etc. Neither does the Law !


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Why did we bring this back up????


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Why did we bring this back up????


Nice.............it was fun though seeing the same sht again, havent been on for awhile, Happy New Year to all my friends out there, K


----------



## daprez

it helps to post the old stuff. it helps to break the boredom of the off season blues...lol


----------



## oldguy

Geez, the piss and vinegar really came out in this thread. I am kinda quiet, keep to myself, will help the guy next to me on the pier if I can, loan a knife, give you a rig, give you a band-aid, etc. I generally fish somewhere between the surf zone (flounder guys) and the tee/end (king guys) and I maybe mellowed with a little Crown Royal. I have plenty of etiquette to stay away from those turfs. So don't come running toward me with a knife or start blowing off at the mouth about some rule because you live on that particular pier. Give me a chance to see what is on the line. I have plenty of experience to know after a few minutes if I have a shark. Do you know if I am fishing wire or mono? No, so stay away from me. Don't touch my gear, I don't touch your stuff. I will see to it that whatever my catch, it will be freed before harming your gear.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

rjthemetalhead said:


> why did we bring this back up????


x 100



daprez said:


> it helps to post the old stuff. it helps to break the boredom of the off season blues...lol


I thought Keith was gonna be posting stripper pics from the T.


----------



## js1172

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Why did we bring this back up????


maybe because the only ones upholding keith and his BS interpretations of SC law are the locals who just accept it, just like the last post, releasing means cutting your line.....Duhhh! that's a breakoff not a release, and all you folks actualy think that's what the law states? cut your line? where is there any definition of releasing a fish written that says cut the line? grab the leader and pop the hook off maybe, but cutting the line with a rig and a shockleader attached is just a death sentence for the fish, not only are you a bunch of blowhards, but also the most unethical bunch of sportsmen wannabees I ever saw even on an internet forum, everyone who has used common sense on this thread has been ridiculed for doing whats best for the safety of the fish, then the subject is immediately changed and its a big joke, glad I will never fish SC, you people are really disgusting.
js


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Dude it must be cold up there in West Virginia. 










Nobody cuts the line with sharks except blowhard pier management type officials, an actual factual Law Enforcement official or angry ******** trying to start a fight. SCDNR game wardens laugh if somebody tries to rat out a shark fisherman, not their dumb law to enforce.
You don't have to worry about Keith anymore, looks like he is done with Springmaid, or the DoubleTree Resort Pier or whatever the **** those rotten Hilton bastards will name it.

Most people fish with thin wire gold hooks for spanish and light mono bottom rigs and all you got to do is tighten the drag and the shark will pull the hook or bite the leader off. It's pretty simple actually, nobody but tourists actually want to hook the sharks 99% of the time.
I will let kids and tourist play with sharks a few times so they learn they have no idea what they are doing, losing more money than the fight is worth and getting their asses handed to them. You should be worried about the dumb tourist from vowel states that bring a snagging treble hook and try to bring the shark or stingray up on the pier for pictures and then toss back. You should start a class up there for stuff like that to stop fish cruelty. 

The only people who fish with wire are people who king fish, most will play the shark up to the pier and bust him off. Nobody cuts the line.
If I'm alone and hook a shark I let him run out as long as he wants then break his ****ing back or will. When I get him up to the pier I grab my shock and yank the treble hook free by hand if I can, if that don't work gaff the swivel and pull his head out of the water and the weight will do my work for me. If I'm in a crowd tighten the drag and drag his ass back in and hope he wraps and pilling and does the work himself. My 4X trebles will pull a long time before my wire wraps or knots fail.
You make the sharks seem like PETA needs to be on their side or something, some line and a rig is not slowing down a healthy blacktip or spinner bud.
I know this because last fall there was a very healthy spinner with a gotcha plug and my king rig from the week prior with green float. Didn't stop his ass from eating my pogey at all, nor did it the next day.


I plan to shark fish where it is legal(Just about 10 miles south actually, that is all!) with a 9/0 and an 80W this year off the beach, I like catching them and take great care of all fish I catch I intend to release. It is just hard to figure out a way to take great care of an angry and fat 8 ft shark 15 foot up in the air

Anyways you long said that you would never fish in SC, so again I ask <blink>why do you care about what happens here?</blink>
Don't like the law like most of us? Stay in the NC board or whatever. We mostly like making fun of you because you just didn't get it and still don't.
Your first mistake was taking Keith serious, nobody who knows Kieth that fishes the pier takes Keith seriously.




Oh and Surfmom, the thong cutting in the gift shop was who you thought it was about.:fishing:


----------



## kingfish

BADGES....We don't have to show you no stinking badges

I don't always catch and mame sharks, but when I fish with a rigger rig, I do.

Just speaking for myself here, I like your solution, keep ur arse outta SC waters


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

Sorry, js, you are taking it all wrong. My friend, all I did was to let you all know the law about shark fishing a long time ago. Take care and share your sport, hunting, fishing, etc, share it with your children


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

RJ... "nobody takes Keith seriously" I'll take this as a miss read. we'll leave it at that. As of today I am officially off the grid. Take care, my friends, take care everyone, it was great meeting all of you on the pier & through this great forum, FISH ON my friends! Keith


----------



## daprez

what makes you think keith is done. from what I've heard there is no changes being made until next year, still don't know why he was laid off.. he's been there longer than anyone else. as far as taking him seriously at least he had the interest to learn about fishing.. more than I can say about the 2 managers. they didn't care about the fishing and had no desire to either. fishermen have been leaving that pier for the last 8 years.. in 2005 there was over 400 season pass holders.. what they have now 75? bad management. NOT KEITH.. he was the good guy...


----------



## kbamhi

I tried to read this thread but as much as I can tell it is about whether Keith has the right to cut the lines of girls in thongs fishing for sharks in the Walmart parking lot.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

I think it's about me.
it's titled "idiot on pier" 
Has to be about me.


----------



## cutbait91

how did I miss a 10 page long thread called "idiot on the pier"? is it about me? did I get drunk and take my board shorts off again on the king tee? hmmmm?


----------



## imunkey

I'm in Georgia. I don't fish "FOR" shark, but if I hook up a legal one and I can land it, I do. I have a warm spot on my grill for them 24/7. as for people swimming? well, you do realize you're in their water right? yes I intentionally make a display and show little ones off to children and the mindless beach-heads. this is what your wading around and swimming beside. the fishermen don't bring them in. the shoreline and shallows does. that's where the bait fish are. last summer I landed a 6" bonnet head using fresh caught shrimp off Tybee island. right in front of a D.N.R officer. I took a couple pictures of her and allowed those around to see first hand what was swimming around there ankles. before I walked her back out. yes I took her out myself, I was concerned she may be wore out from the fight and wanted to ensure she had ample water flow across her gills. remember if you're in their water, you're at risk.


----------



## Mark H.

imunkey,did you mean 6ft bonnethead? If so you may have released a world record.

http://www.postandcourier.com/article/20121025/PC20/121029523


----------



## imunkey

yeah. the dnr officer identified as that and she took pictures, my wife took some as well, now where have i put that s.d card from my old phone? i remember it like it was yesterday. my wife and daughter met me out at the pier with lunch and we played in the surf until my 8 foot rod started dancing. being a shark nut my little girl almost peed when she saw it. OMG i just looked at your link... oh well, it wouldn't have made any difference. id still have given her a "bill dance" kiss and sent her on her way. and yup. she was long lean and beautiful. oh my. i cant wait to show my wife the link when she gets up lol. as far as a 20lb one i KNOW I've caught at least 2 more larger then that. guess this year its time to get a regulation scale and a go pro camera. the current Georgia record is 22 ish pounds. but they keep talking about "test" records.... do i need a specific test line? because having hit and landed some very large fishyes before i have pretty much given up on using line for a particular target. i just keep all my rods spooled with 80lb+ braided nylon anymore.


----------



## imunkey

speaking of braided nylon... why did zebco stop making anything other then 50lb? that was the best line ive ever come across comparatively for the price. my reels are getting low and looks like i'll have to rethread everything with 50lb test...


----------



## DNMurray

I watched Horry PD hook up a tourist from TN after management told him to stop fishing for shark at GC Pier a few years ago. On that day there was a tournament on the end of the pier and a shark took his line and swam in and out tangling up everyone's lines. It was probably a good thing HCPD took him away, because after a little more of that Bravo Sierra, he might have found himself swimming with the little buggers. I could have sold seats for that side show. opcorn:


----------



## mikeyloo

Foggy1 said:


> That's one of the reasons i quit pier fishing. Surf is so much nicer


Yep.


----------



## smoldrn

second that.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

You are going to find idiots everywhere.


----------



## pogeymoe

the problem is the stupid law. sharks were not nearly as prevalent in the 70s and 80s. why? because there wasnt any stupid laws banning shark fishing. the shark fishermen kept them in check. tourist always loved to watch a shark being caught. now tourist get to walk out on piers and watch numerous 6 footers lurking around. that wouldnt have happend back in my teen days cuz my buddies and i would grab a 6/o and sling a hooked whitting to it. 
last year i met this guy on the beach. he was surf fishing. i was netting menhaden for the next days fishing trip. i gave him one and helped him make a wire leader. within 5 minutes he was hooked up to a 4-5 foot shark. he fought it,caught it and released it. he thanked me saying it made his entire trip to myrtle beach the best its ever been. my folks live there but i no longer fish that area choosing instead to fish nc waters oak island where im not told what i can and cannot fish for. 
there would be far less sharks if the stupid law was done away with. there are so many sharks there now that its impossible to land a king from those piers. porpoises get alot of the kings but sharks are worse. if i was a tourist and i couldnt have the once in a life time chance to land a shark i would quit that sorry beach. tourists love excitement. take a poll


----------



## ez2cdave

pogeymoe said:


> the problem is the stupid law


AMEN . . . It's typical "Nanny State" BS, designed to "castrate and indoctrinate" the Sheeple to become "useful idiots" !!!


----------

